#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-07
<saimazoon> merhaba
<Fatih_M> selam
<Kartagis> selam Fatih_M
<zfmf> selam millet
<Fatih_M> a.s zfmf
<varadero> selam
<varadero> (OS) Microsoft Windows 7 Professional , (6.1.7600) running: 83 processes.
<varadero> hava atim
<Fatih_M> hehehe
<varadero> (Uptime) 1wk 4days 16hrs 56mins 28secs
<zfmf> :D
<varadero> (Keyboard) Enhanced (101- or 102-key), USB Input Device
<varadero> sabah ekşin i sona erdi
<varadero> relax
<Kartagis> linux kanalında windows'la hava mı atıyorsun? ;)
<Fatih_M> varadero, cartman'i tanıyor musun?
<varadero> yok
<varadero> gördüm bi kaç kez
<varadero> belki konuşmuşumdurda
<varadero> ama hatıırlamıyorum
<varadero> kanaldaki herkezle konuşuyoruz
<varadero> baya olmuş
<varadero> nicki register olalı kesin konuşmuşuzdur
<Blaguvest> merhabalar ubiquity kendime gore uyarlamak icin tr dokuman varmi ?
<proberos> merhaba
<dogukan> size de merhaba
<proberos> nasılsınız X
<dogukan> iyiyiz gibi, siz?
<dogukan> :D
<proberos> ya ben bu linüñ ü kullanmak istemiyorumda çalıştırdığım bi proram var zorunlu olarak kullanıyorum
<proberos> bu arada yanlışlıkla windows u uçurdum cd m de yok
<proberos> mecbur kaldım böyle
<varadero> kısmet işte
<proberos> wallahi kısmet
<proberos> ya bişi sorcam ben şu anda 3g modemden bağlanıyorum peki normal modem alsam nasıl kuracam yükleme cd si bi işe yaramaz
<varadero> normal modem derken
<proberos> yerel modem telefon hattından wireless modem
<varadero> 56 k modemmi
<varadero> harici 56 k modem driver istemez
<proberos> hayır yaw normal adsl modem
<varadero> adsl modem inde cd si olmaz
<varadero> default http sine bağlan ayarla
<proberos> şu anda 3g den bağlanıyorum dedim ya o zaman normal modem bildiğin modem oluyo
<slarikan> niye olmasınki win için cd si var yahu
<proberos> o ip standart mı
<varadero> slarikan cd si olabilir ama gerekli deil
<varadero> proberos kitapçığında yazar gerçek ipsi
<proberos> oki
<proberos> modem ne tavsiye edersiniz X
<proberos> soru işareti yerine x çıkıyo
<proberos> marka olarak X
<varadero> tavsiyem yok benim
<proberos> pardon,
<proberos> tamam
<proberos> peki wireless dan default http sine girebilirmiyim ethernetden bağlamadan X
<Kartagis> evet
<varadero> modemin markasına modeline bağlı
<varadero> bir kısmında hayr
<proberos> airties alsam X
<Kartagis> diğer bir kısmında evet
<varadero> airties in sitesine git
<varadero> kurulum pdf ini indir
<varadero> oku öğren
<Kartagis> proberos girersin, ben giriyorum
<proberos> ya fazla detaya girecek kafam yok be abicim
<proberos> ok tamam
<proberos> rt 211 görmüştüm onu aliyim olmazsa
<Kartagis> bende de o var
<Kartagis> ama QoS istiyorsan onda yok o
<proberos> ve girebiliyon wireless dan default http sine X
<Kartagis> evet giriyorum
<proberos> Qos ne abicim X
<varadero> modemlerin qos undan hayır gelmez zaten
<Kartagis> Quality of Service, servis önceliği vermek
<proberos> sizin gibi detaylara inebelien vatandaşta lazım bu ülkeye tebrikler valla anlamıyorum o kadar derinlemesine
<varadero> detay deil bu
<proberos> qos olunca ne oluyo X
<proberos> servis önceliği verse ne oluyo vermese ne oluyo X
<proberos> neyse teşekkürler
<atset> sizin bu kurdugunuz sistemlerin aynini
<atset> evde kendi basima kurabilir miyim
<atset> yani linux falan?
<varadero> evet
<varadero> sanırım
<atset> peki bunu nasil yapabilirim
<atset> bana yardimci olur musunuz
<atset> artik win den skldim
<varadero> çalışan cd indir
<varadero> açarak dene
<varadero> sonrası adım adım gelir
<atset> link verebilir misin
<varadero> #pardus kanalina gir sor
<varadero> yönlendirirler pardus için seni
<atset> sag ol varadero
<BrozaC> slm
<kelalaka> selam pardus kullanıcıları
<kelalaka> nasılsınız bugün?
<slarikan> :P
<kelalaka> ulan yanlış yere yazdık
<kelalaka> :)
<BrozaC> yanlış kanala yazmanın dayanılmaz hafifliği
<kelalaka> yok işin kötüsü
<kelalaka> ubuntu yazıcaktım
<kelalaka> niye pardus yazdım
<BrozaC> içindeki parduscuyu öğrenmiş olduk
<kelalaka> bugün pardus ile ilgili birşeyler okudum o yüzden elim ona kaydı
<kelalaka> :)
<kelalaka> yok ben ubuntucuyum
<kelalaka> 6.06'nın cd'sini evime kadar yolladıklarından beri başka dağıtım kurmadım.
<BrozaC> parduscu da olabilirsin
<BrozaC> ben olamam
<kelalaka> ben ubuntu'yu seviyorum
<kelalaka> gnome'u seviyorum
<kelalaka> pardus kde kullanıyor.
<kelalaka> gnome 3, ne zaman çıkıcak?
<BrozaC> bir gün çıkar elbet
<BrozaC> pek umurumda deil
<kelalaka> sen ubuntu mu kullanıyorsun?
<kelalaka> veya debian da diyebiliriz.
<BrozaC> ubuntuda kullanıyorum
<BrozaC>  bi ur
<kardesler> s.a
<kardesler> mint in turkce si varmi
<ekolojik> kurulumda desteği var
<kardesler> tmm
<kardesler> sagol
<ekolojik> mintle ilgili bi sorun vardı ama hatrlayamadı şimdi
<ekolojik> askıya alımıştı galaiba bişeyler
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<s0u][ight> setpci den anliyan varmi?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-08
<r3x_> gunaydin millet
<Kartagis> günaydın r3x_
<r3x_> nasilsin Kartagis
<Kartagis> iyiyim, sen?
<r3x_> ben de iyiyim
<varadero> zfmf backup dan nefret ettiğimi hiç belirtmişmiydim daha önce
<zfmf> selam
<zfmf> varadero:  eh bir kac kez :D
<Kartagis> varadero ben 10'dan sonra saymayı bıraktım
<varadero> kaldı başımıza backup
<datalay> selamlar
<kimsesiz> iyi günler!
<kimsesiz> debian kurulumu yapıyorum. 5.8 güncel sürüm.
<kimsesiz> fakat cd rom mount etmemi istiyor sürekli kurulumdan önce.
<kimsesiz> oysa virtualboxa kurmuştum birşey istememişti.
<kimsesiz> yardım edebilecek biri varsa bekliyorum...
<kimsesiz> kısacası debian cd romsuz kuruluma başlamıyor...:(
<varadero> debian in güncel sürümü 6 bikere
<varadero> :)
 * Kartagis it is also xchat's
<datalay> debian 6 kurdum cd1 ile sonra apt source.list web source comment leri kaldirmama ragman
<datalay> apt-get update
<datalay> veya aptidute update patliyor
<datalay> cd1  ile offline installation sonrasi online update sorunu yasadim yani
<gsezen> slm
<gsezen> Bu hosting firmaları adamı delirtecek
<gsezen> mail sisteminiz çalışmıyor diyorum mail adresi ve şifre gönderin test yapalım diyolardı verdim. "biz test yaptık çalışıyor" dediler. Ama gönderilen maillerin hiçbirisi bana ulaşmıyo. Hata mesajınıda gönderiyorum inanmıyolar. :(
<gsezen> Sorry, I wasn't able to establish an SMTP connection. (#4.4.1) I'm not going to try again; this message has been in the queue too long.
<gsezen> ne diyeceğimi şaşırdım
<qiyan> selamlar
<gsezen> a.s.
<qiyan> text editörde yazi yazarken imlecim mousenin oldugu kisma geliyor ve yazdiklarim oraya kayiyor
<qiyan> bunu nasil düzeltebilirim
<gsezen> hangi editör ?
<qiyan> editör bağımısz bi sekilde
<qiyan> yani mousem editör olsun herhangi bir yer olsun yaklasik 30 sn sonra oraya tıklanmis gibi ,diyelim mouse işareti yazdigim yazinin yukarisinda veya baska bir yerinde konumlu ..yazdigim yazida oraya odaklaniyor ve konsantrasyonumu kaybediyorum
<qiyan> ve yaziyi farketmeden oraya yaziyorum sonra geri siliyorum sürekli bi sekilde
<gsezen> mouse de bi problem yok değil mi ?
<qiyan> yok büsürü mosuse denedim hatta touchpad tede aynisi oluyor
<qiyan> touchpad driverini kurdum iptal ettim touchpad i ama normal mousede de aynisi ...yani bu soruna bi türlü cözüm bulamadim acaba laptop oldugu icinmi bu sekilde
<gsezen> valla enteresan
<gsezen> hiç başıma gelmedi daha önce ama bi bakayım
<qiyan> evet kod yazayim diyorum linuxa alisayim ama bu sorun yüzünden bi türlü tam adapte olamadim
<qiyan> sagolasin gsezen daha önce pardus tada basima gelmisti simdi xubuntu kullaniyorum
<gsezen> rica ederim.
<gsezen> laptop markası ney
<gsezen> qiyan
<ozcanesen> iyi akşamlar ubuntu tutkunları :)
<ozcanesen> ufak bir sorum olacaktı
<ozcanesen> kafama takıldı sadece
<ozcanesen> ubuntu ilk kurulduğunda
<ozcanesen> nouveu driverı kullanıyor
<ozcanesen> bilgisayar açılırken çıkan ubuntu logosu gayet yüksek çözünürlüklü
<ozcanesen> fakat sonra kapalı kaynak nvidia driverı kuruyorum
<ozcanesen> ve açılıştaki ubuntu logosunun çözünürlüğü inanılmaz düşüyor
<ozcanesen> kötü görünüyor
<ozcanesen> bunun bir ayarı vs var mı?
<qiyan> gsezen laptobum asus
<gsezen> model
<qiyan> M51S
<qiyan> ben hic asus driverlerlarından kurmadim xubuntumda acaba ondanmi ? diyorsun
<gsezen> bilmiyorum ama
<gsezen> nette bi bakayım
<gsezen> belki sorun yaşamış olan vardır
<gsezen> qiyan http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195870
<ubuntu-tr> Title: [ubuntu] Asus EEE PC - problem with mouse and Ubuntu - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<gsezen> try eeebuntu.org, they tailor ubuntu for the eeepc family.
<gsezen> http://www.timashley.me/?q=node/7
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu 9.04 Netbook Remix + ASUS eeePC 900 | Tim Ashley.me (at www.timashley.me)
<gsezen> birde bu var
<qiyan> verdigin linklere yeni bakiyorum simdi gsezen...bu sorunu benden baska yasayan yok sanirim yani ben rastlayamadim 1 yildir :) ,en sonunda laptobumu degistirmeyi bile düsünmüstüm
<gsezen> asus eee pc leri ben oldum olası sevmemişimdir.
<qiyan> evet cok önermislerdi o yüzden aldim bende sevemedim acikcasi haklisin
<esay> ben onların bataryalarına aşığım
<gsezen> ozcanesen nouveu ile kullan
<ozcanesen> o zaman da gpu çok ısınıyor hafif bir yüklenme yaptığım zaman
<ozcanesen> bu sorun değil aslında
<ozcanesen> sadece öyle dikkatimi çekti
<ozcanesen> ondan sormuştum
<utdmr> http://www.bash.org/?89997 :D
<ubuntu-tr> Title: QDB: Quote #89997 (at www.bash.org)
<ozcanesen> şöyle birşey buldum benden başka rahatsız olan varsa şöyle değiştiriliyormuş boot çözünürlüğü
<ozcanesen> http://www.namanb.com/2010/05/changing-bootup-resolution-plymouth-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Changing Bootup Resolution (Plymouth) in Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx | Naman Zone (at www.namanb.com)
<kardesler> s.a
<BrozaC> as
<kardesler> kubuntu nun sitesinde destop cd ve desktop dvd var
<kardesler> aralarındaki fark ne biri 700mb digeri 3600 mb
<BrozaC> daha çok paket
<BrozaC> daha az paket
<kardesler> yani
<kardesler> ben az linux kullandim ubuntu kullaniyodum kde olani kubuntuymus win e benzeyeni
<kardesler> diye ona bakiyodum
<kardesler> mp3 java film kodekleri felan yuklemek gerekmis
<kardesler> cd olanında kodekler yok dvd olanında varmi??
<BrozaC> sanmam
<BrozaC> java opensource deil koyamazlar
<kardesler> ubuntu guzeldi mp3 yada film dosy
<kardesler> asini acinca
<kardesler> kendi kodekleri yukluyodu
<kardesler> kubuntuda oyledir insallah
<BrozaC> aynı o özelliği
<kardesler> varmi ??
<BrozaC> aynısının tıpkısı
<kardesler> oh be
<kardesler> bende kubuntuya kodekleri arastiriyodum internetten
<kardesler> gerek yok oyleyse kendi bulduguna gore
<kardesler> saol
<kardesler> yardimin icin
<gsezen> slm BrozaC
<BrozaC> slm
<gsezen> ne var ne yok kurdun mu sistemleri
<BrozaC> he 1 günde kurulurdu
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> 3-4 ay a bitecek
<kardesler> ubuntuda wubi kurulumu varya hani winden kuruluyo o mint linux de var mi
<gsezen> iyiymiş
<kardesler> mint linux ta wubi varmi
<gsezen> http://duncsweb.com/2009/09/27/mint4win-a-wubi-based-installer-of-linux-mint/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Mint4Win A Wubi Based Installer of Linux Mint | DuncsWeb (at duncsweb.com)
<gsezen> böle bişi var amma
<kardesler> saol
<kardesler> mint in tr forumunda bi kisi cevap yazmis
<kardesler> ubuntu tabanli surumlerinde wubi varmis debian tabanli olanlarinda yokmus
<gsezen> Yarın yine iş var
<gsezen> iyi eceler
<gsezen> iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-09
<zfmf> selamahali
<varadero> aleyqum selam
<varadero> zfmf
<varadero> backup dan nefret ediyorum
<zfmf> muahah bende :D
<zfmf> ne bitmez backup mis bu ya:D
<zfmf> biz bile nefret ettik :d haha
<varadero> o derce
<varadero> kran girsin
<varadero> oda bana patlar gerçi
<zfmf> :D
<zfmf> olsun gene bilinmiyen browserlerdeki buglari düzeltmekten iyidir yine :D
<varadero> onun bile mantığı var
<zfmf> bu microsoft kadar bohtan bi sirket yokya :D
<zfmf> msn e bile zorunlu download yaptiriyo bi ie6 ie5 lere ie7 lere yapamadi
<zfmf> hic bir versionu adam gibi standardlara uymuyo
<zfmf> bundan sonra desktop programlama yapicam sade microsoft a inat uaha :d
<varadero> .NET kullan
<varadero> asp ile yap
<varadero> :d
<zfmf> suan ikinci proje zaten .net ile
<zfmf> ondada ie de calisir digerlerinde calismaz muahaha
<zfmf> :d
<varadero> şlkasdsa
<varadero> demekki ie suçlu deil
<zfmf> suclu
<varadero> valla
<varadero> ie kullanıyorum mutluyum
<varadero> gerçekten suçlu  istiyorsan
<varadero> bana backup işlerini yıkan kader suçlu
<zfmf> mutlusun tabe kullanicisin , site dogru calismassa of bu site bozuk calismiyo hatali der devam edersin :D
<zfmf> sana diyom al bi caylak almiyon :d muahaha
<varadero> ben gene iyi diyom
<varadero> sen kendine bak
<varadero> siteyi yapan mal diyon
<varadero> :)
<zfmf> muaha ben onu sade operada calismiyan sitelere derim muaha :d
<varadero> çaylağın yapabileceği iş olsa
<varadero> direk operatorlere itelerim acımam
<zfmf> ulen bu gavurlar kadar köpek insan yok yaaa
<xxx> s.a
<Guest20977> mint  de çöp kutusu nerde
<varadero> zfmf robotturlar
<zfmf> robot olsalar iyi , insanlik 0
<varadero> yiyolar içiyorlar ürüyorlar
<varadero> 0 diyemeyiz
<varadero> :D
<gsezen> slm
<s0u][ight> as
<varadero> hoi
<varadero> :)
<gsezen> adama diyorum ki mail alamıyorum mailler gelmiyor. Ayarlarınızı kontrol etmek için uzaktan bilgisayarınıza bağlanabilir miyiz diyolar :)
<gsezen> hosting firmalarına uyuz olmaya başladım
<s0u][ight> :D
<gsezen> hotmail den gönderilen mail ulaşmadı hatası döndürüyo
<gsezen> söylüyorum
<gsezen> "elhamdülillah sunucularımızda bir problem yok. Sizin kaçırdığınız yada atladığınız bir noktavardır ondan olmuş olabilir."
<gsezen> :D
<gsezen> Gmail in gözünü seveyim.Gmail çiftçinin karagün dostu. :D
<kardesler_> s.a
<gimpturko> slm
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<solid> Merhaba
<Blaguvest> merhaba arkadaslar
<Blaguvest> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete bu adresin turkce cevirisi varmi ?
<ubuntu-tr> Title: PackagingGuide/Complete - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<gimpturko> slm
<gimpturko> ISPConfig kurulumunda yardım edebilecek varmı
<genctelefon> slm
<ekolojik> a.selam
<gimpturko> slm,
#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-10
<shlomo> merhabalar
<shlomo> ubuntuda bilgisayarumdan ses çıkmıyor ama lubuntu kurunca ses sorunum olmuyor
<shlomo> ama gnome a daha sıcak bakıyorum yani gnome kullanmak istiyorum aslında
<shlomo> ne önerirsiniz
<shlomo> kimse var mı buralarda?
<datalay> gunaydinlar
<zfmf> selam millet
<gsezen> slm
<gsezen> sıkıcı bir gün daha
<Kartagis> durup dururken 130 TL kıçıma girdi
<gsezen> :(
<Kartagis> telefonumun şarj bağlantıları bozuldu
<gsezen> off..
<gsezen> telefon sıkıntılı bi durum
<Kartagis> dün bir yere taktım şarj etsin diye, artık ne yaptıysa alet
<Kartagis> hani bu şarj makineleri var ya
<gsezen> ne pahalıymış yaww
<gsezen> ölee
<gsezen> hangi marka
<Kartagis> Apple
<gsezen> haa
<gsezen> anladım
<gsezen> çin malı çakmalar var ama iki gün dayanmaz
<Kartagis> gidip bir kahve alayım
<gsezen> bizim patronda d iphone var çift batarya kullanıyo ikiside bağlı :)
<gsezen> yinede 1 gün zor dayanıyo
<katpatuka> merhabalar
<varadero> sanada
<katpatuka> son günlerde gene bir telekom gariplik var: bazı gayret normal siteler hiç açılmıyor - aynı sıkıntı yaşayan var mı? mesela googleartproject.com ...
<zfmf> dns i degis derim ;)
<katpatuka> denedim - yokö xp olsun, linux olsun farke etmez - acaba belii bölgelerde sadece öıkmıyor? routing meseleler mi?
 * katpatuka telekomdan nasıl bıktı anlatamıyor
<katpatuka> hangi dns sunucu kullanıyorsunuz? ulakbim? comodo? opendns?
<zfmf> uctuh :D
<katpatuka> zfmf: hangi dns sunucu kullanıyorsunuz? ulakbim? comodo? opendns?
<zfmf> ucup durdum beaaaaa :@
<taygun> Selam yeğenler
<adil__> Selam, 10.04 lts'den 10.10'a güncelleme yaparken
<adil__> şöyle bir hata alıyorum
<adil__> http://i51.tinypic.com/2hqq72f.png
<Sapphire> selam
<gpc> :)
<genctelefon> slm
<Sapphire> as
<adl> yanlışıkla güncelleme yapılırken silinen gnome'u nasıl geri getirebilirim?
<adl> BrozaC: yardım et:P :)
<decaf> nası sildin onu bilelim de önce
<suigeneris> sudo apt-get install gnome
<adil__> suigeneris: :) bilgisayar açılmıyor. mor ekran geliyor kalıyor
<adil__> grub a da girmiyor
<adil__> ctrl alt f1 ile
<decaf> shift'e basık tutarsan grub ekranı gelebilir
<decaf> bi ihtimal tabii
<decaf> ordan netroot seçersin
<decaf> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<decaf> pek ümitli değilim
<adil__> live cd ile açtım acaba
<adil__> burada bir işelm
<decaf> nasıl becerdiğini anlatırsan biraz ümitlenebiliriz
<adil__> yapamaz mıyız
<adil__> :S
<adil__> güncelleme yaparken yanlışlıkla kullanıcı değiştirildi
<adil__> mount et felan diye bir şeyler okudum
<adil__> ama
<adil__> nasıl mount edeceğimi bilmiyorum
<adil__> daha önce mount etmedim live cd ile
#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-11
<ayse> merhaba. bir siteye girmek istiyorum. taşınıyor diyor. ama site açıldı windowstan girilebiliyor
<ayse> biyerleri resetlemem gerek ama nereyi?
<ayse> kimse var mı ?
<genctelefon> as
<genctelefon> adresi kontrol ede bilirmiyiz
<genctelefon> verebilirmisin
<ayse> kirmizielmasozluk.com
<ayse> genctelefon:
<Nakre> site yapim asamasinda.
<genctelefon> acmıyor
<ayse> sizde de mi öyle çıkıyor ? site açıldı bundan eminim
<genctelefon> win önbellekten gösteriyor olmasın
<ayse> windowstan girebiliyorum şuan
<ayse> hayır
<genctelefon> uydunet uzerinden baglanıyorum
<Nakre> yakin gecmis, on bellek temizleyip denersen acilmayacaktir.
<ayse> Nakre: sözlük şuan çalışıyor. eminim. zira #kirmizielma sitenin irc kanalı orada herkes girebiliyor ve siteye yeni içerik eklenebiliyor
<ayse> demek ki genel olarak ubuntu yu sevmedi site diyeceğim şuan bir arakadaşım ubuntuyla giriyor siteye
<ayse> onu da diyemiyorum
<Nakre> sitede sorun var ubuntu da degil
<genctelefon> win xp aynı
<Nakre> windows  7 de acmiyor
<Nakre> yapim asamasinde indexi.
<genctelefon> taşınıyor diyor
<ayse> www.kirmizielmasozluk.com
<ayse> ilginç
<Nakre> ss almam gerekiyor mu :)
<zfmf> selam milet
<jeffisabelle> selamlar, mac üstüne ubuntu kuranınız var mı? wireless ile ilgili bi problemim var.
<jeffisabelle> basitçe açıklıyım, wireless çalışmıyor :P
<jeffisabelle> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jeffisabelle> şöyle bişey buldum ama
<jeffisabelle> ../pool/restricted/b/bcmwl
<jeffisabelle> klasörü yok cd'nin içinde
<ubuntu-tr> Title: WifiDocsDriverbcm43xx - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<gimpturko> slm
<kelalaka> kulaklıktan ses gelmiyor
<kelalaka> bu sorunun çözümü nedir
<datalay> hayirli geceler
<datalay> oracle enterprise edition kuruldugunda lisanslama yapmazsam bir kisitlama var mi bu konuda bilgisi olan var mi
#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-12
<xxx1> s.a
<qiyan> selamlar arkadaslar az önce bilgisayarı actigimda masaüstündeki alt menü kaybolmus
<qiyan> bunun sebebi ne olabilir
<varadero> kapatmadan önce kurcalaman :)
<qiyan> :D
<BrozaC> re
<qiyan> restartmi demek istedin :D
<BrozaC> yok
<BrozaC> yeniden geldim yani
<qiyan> haaa
<BrozaC> yeniden merhaba
<BrozaC> felan filn
<qiyan> hosgeldin
<solid> slmlar
<taygun> Ben dnsmasq kurdum, local caching yaptığımı zannediyorum
<taygun> birde dns server kursam mı, yararı olur mu ki ?
<taygun> not : sürekli ağ değiştirdiğim dizüstünde yapıyorum bunları
<cylonmath> Bu dnsmasq nun cachesını temizleme periyodu ne kadar ?
<cylonmath> veya otomatik mi
<acemi> restart edersen temizler
<cylonmath> her bilgisayar reset yediğinde temizlencek yani
<cylonmath> e ben laptopumla oraya buraya gidiyom ben istemedikçe temizlemese daha iyi değil mi
<acemi> servis restart ettkce
<cylonmath> bilgisayar yeniden başladığında serviesler autorestart olmuyor mu ?
<BrozaC> cylonmath zorlama
<BrozaC> :)
<cylonmath> Bilgisayar reset yiyince her process sonlanıyorya
<cylonmath> o açıdan sormuştum, sunucu processleride sonlanırya
<acemi> servisi restart etmeden bilgisayari resetleyebilirsen cache kalir
<cylonmath> okeydir, teşekkürler
<BrozaC> acemi muyendis bu herif
<BrozaC> developer birde
<cylonmath> who the fuck are u
<BrozaC> varadero
<cylonmath> herşeyi bilmek zorunda mıyız
<BrozaC> pc kapanınca
<BrozaC> ram in boşaldığını evet
<cylonmath> ya geyik mi yapıyon
<cylonmath> ben ne bileyim adam nasıl kodlamış
<acemi> son cumle cok iyi idi
<cylonmath> birisi restart komutu gelmeden file ı silmez biri her process sonlanmadan file silmeyi trigger eder
<cylonmath> kaldıki ben kodlasaydım 2. yi yapardım
<BrozaC> döyerim
<acemi> ama ortada file yok
<BrozaC> lsof pmap ile bak
<BrozaC> adam napıyo
<BrozaC> 35 yıldır linux kullanıyon
<acemi> dns cachei dosya sisteminde olmaz
<BrozaC> hiçbir zaman olmaz hatta
<BrozaC> +
<BrozaC> cache için pdnsd kullansan daha mutlu olacan
<BrozaC> bir yere kadare
<BrozaC> local pc de cache server tutmanın sana genede faidesi olmicak
<acemi> dns uygulamasinin tukettigi kaynak, sana saglayacagindan daha fazla olur
<BrozaC> linux zaten mükemmel bir cache sistemine
<BrozaC> sahip
<BrozaC> onu mıncıkla
<BrozaC> sysctl yada proc neyden hoşuna gidiyosa
<BrozaC> uzat
<cylonmath> yildirim  kurdum cok hızlandı dedi bende kurayım dedim
<BrozaC> onuda döyerim
<BrozaC> localde dns cache işe yaramaz
<acemi> hem de cok hizlanmis :)
<BrozaC> makinayı restart edince
<BrozaC> gidio
<BrozaC> e açınca
<BrozaC> linux kendide cache tutuyor
<cylonmath> o yüzden soruyorum işte dnsmasq ram de tutuyor yazmışlar
<acemi> sallamis yildirim
<cylonmath> ben diskte tutsun istiyorum
<cylonmath> yani kayıtları diske yazsın her seferinde restart atınca ram e kopyalasın
<acemi> hibernate yap, spor olur
<acemi> o zaman cachein silinmez
<xyz> s.a
<xyz> arkadaşlar
<xyz> ben mint kullanıyorum şu an
<xyz> bu open office varya onu kaldırsam bişey olurmu
<xyz> kullanmıyorum
<xyz> güncellemelerde onu da güncelliyo
<xyz> zaten kullanmadığım için gerk yok
<acemi> birsey olmaz
<cylonmath> acemi: ubuntu 10.10 var, suspend yazıyor hibernate yok ? Ekstra birşey mi yüklemek lazım ?
<cylonmath> BrozaC: Computer Vision'da gel ezeyim  networkte hava atma :P
<acemi> suspend to disk = hibernate
<cylonmath> ok acemi sağolasın
<acemi> gun boy toplamda 0.5 saniye kadar karin olur
<xyz> acemi: tamam tek tek kaldırıyorum şimdi word,calc vs..
<acemi> hepsini kapsayan paket adi yok mu, tek tek ugrasma
<acemi> dnsin harcadigi cpu yuzunden de 10 sn kaybin olur
<xyz> bilmiyorum ki openoffice diye yazdım tek tek çıktı
<acemi> dpkg -l oppenoffice*
<acemi> dpkg -l oppenoffice* | grep ^ii
<acemi> ciktisi ne
<acemi> BrozaC: computer vision nedir
<cylonmath> acemi: Yok ya, her site açılışı rahat 1 sn hızlanıyor
<cylonmath> hele arkadaşlarda internet rezalet, neyden koparsam kardır
<xyz> No packages found matching oppenoffice*. böyle yazdı
<acemi> sen kullandigin dnsi degistir
<acemi> dns sorgusunun 1 sn surdugu nerede gorulmu
<acemi> s
<cylonmath> sinyal oranı çok düşük
<xyz> bi de bişey soracam pencere boyutunu ve konumunu nasıl kaydetcez
<cylonmath> 1. katmanda eziliyorum BROZAC
<xyz> kendi rasgele açıyo konum olarak boyutunuda kaydetmiyo
<acemi> kullandigin masaustu ortamina gore degisir
<acemi> bende openbox var, yaziyorsun config dosyasina
<xyz> mint kullanıyorum
<xyz> gnome
<acemi> gnome ve uygulamanin ozelliklerine bakacaksin oyleyse
<acemi> bazen uygulama kendi belirliyor
<xyz> mesela gedit i açıyorum ekranın sağ alt köşesien ayarlıyom kapatıp tekrar açınca rasgele bi yerden açılıyo
<BrozaC> http://www.uludagsozluk.com/k/computer-vision/ << acemi
<acemi> cylonmath: linux ile mi yapiyorsun computer vision isini
<cylonmath> Linux çalışıyo arkada
<acemi> bahsetsene biraz nasil birsey, benim isim olacak da bununla
<acemi> opencv ile ilgisi var mi
<cylonmath> genelde OpenCV ile çalıştım ben
<cylonmath> Dökümantasyonu en sağlam olan o
<BrozaC> acemi bilmiyom valla google ladım bunu buldum
<acemi> kullanilan kamera cok sey degistiriyor mu
<cylonmath> Realtime processing yapacaksan çok şey değiştirir
<acemi> realtime icin nasil bir kamera lazim
<cylonmath> Araştırma amaçlı çalışıyorsan genelde kabul görmüş datasetlerle çalışırsın
<cylonmath> Bende bi USB Webcam var, birde laptop'un built-in kamerası
<acemi> linuza uyacak
<cylonmath> rezalet çözünlürlükler var
<cylonmath> lightingden de acayip etkileniyorlar
<cylonmath> OpenCV kamera desteği olayını hallediyor çoğu kamerayı destekliyo adamlar
<cylonmath> Ama kalitesiz kameraylada çalışacaksan illa
<cylonmath> İlk olarak Kamera Kalibrasyonu konusuna bir göz at
<acemi> 300$1 kadar olabilir
<acemi> 300$
<cylonmath> Lensten kaynaklanan bozulmaları filan engelleyip adam gibi bir 2d image yaratmanı sağlıyorlar
<cylonmath> ha hocam kamera donanımları hakkında çok geniş bilgim yok araştırırım bir ara
<acemi> biskuvi ambalaji gibi birsey taniyacagim. 50-60 cesidi var
<cylonmath> Öyle birşey yapıcaksan DPI ı yüksek tutsan iyi olur
<acemi> sick diye bir sensor firmasi var biliyor musun, onun hazir cozumu var, olmazsa onu kullnacam
<acemi> ama 6000$
<cylonmath> Maşşllah
<acemi> 5 hat, 6000x5: 30000$ sadece tanima maliyeti tutuyor
<cylonmath> Ticari birşey mi düşünüyorsun
<acemi> evet
<cylonmath> 30000'dan fazla tutar  , bilgisayar ve kablolama tarafıdavar
<acemi> onlari saymadim, baska kismi cok zaten
<acemi> ama iyi bir kamera ile linux ile olursa kendim yapmayi dusunuyorum
<cylonmath> Yazılım tarafında sıkıntı yok zaten
<cylonmath> OpenCV paketleri günce lsayılır bir versiyon önceden takip ediyo ubuntu paketçileri
<cylonmath> ama kameranın kernel desteğini bilemem
<cylonmath> Son derece güncel olsun diyorsan Arch çılar opencv nın son pakediyle gidiyolar
<acemi> peki biskuvi paketi gibi ve 50-60 cesidi olan bir seyden p4 bir makine ile saniyede kac tane taninabilir
<cylonmath> düşüneyim bir iki dakika
<omer> S.a arkadaşlar
<acemi> kamera 500$'a kadar olabilecek birsey olursa
<Guest6216> yazılım merkezi ile ilgli bi sorum olacaktı ?
<cylonmath> Şimdi bi kere
<cylonmath> sift ve surf algoritmaları kullanılıyo en çok , object recognition için
<Guest6216> bu yazılım merkezinde doğrulanmaış hatası veriyo onu nasıl aşabiliriz?
<cylonmath> rotation ve scale invariant işlem yapabiliyolar
<cylonmath> yani  açıdan ve  ölçekten bağımsız
<cylonmath> 50-60 etikedin özelliklerini çıkarıp sistemi besledikten sonra
<cylonmath> yeni görülen ürünün karşılaştırma işlemi olacak
<cylonmath> valla kesin olmamakla beraber
<cylonmath> 6 saniyede filan tanır diyeyim
<acemi> hmm cok yavas oyleyse
<cylonmath> algoritmayı optimize edersen süreyi düşürebilirsin
<cylonmath> bide karşılaştırma algoritması en kilit kısmı o işin
<cylonmath> aslında o karşılaştırma algoritması kısmında kilit bi çözüm olsa  yapay zekada bi einstein doğcak zaten :D
<acemi> senin sonucunu bildigin karsilastirma zamanlari var mi
<acemi> daha once yapmis oldugun
<cylonmath> bir arkadasım buna çok özelleşmiş çalışıyo
<acemi> obje olmasa da olur
<cylonmath> akşam üzeri IRC deysen ona soralım ?
<acemi> simdiden bilmiyorum, belki olurum
<cylonmath> öğrenir söylerim
<acemi> bu imalat hatti, banttan gelen urunu taniyip uzerine printer ile birsey yazilacak, yani en kotu ihtimal saniyede bir tane gecirmek lazim
<cylonmath> o zaman durum dahada iyi
<cylonmath> ürün filan fixed açıyla gelcek yani
<acemi> 180 ters olabilir, aci fazla degismez
<cylonmath> lighting de sabit
<acemi> evet
<cylonmath> ben bi güne söylerim :D
<acemi> tmm sagol
<acemi> http://www.sick.com/us/en-us/home/products/product_portfolio/vision/Pages/SICK_Vision.aspx
<acemi> benim dedigim firma bu
<cylonmath> hangi ürün
<acemi> o urun gorunmuyor sitelerinde
<acemi> gecen sene mi ne piyasaya cikarmislardi
<fg> selamun aleykum
<fg> arkadaslar ben debian'i turkceye tercume yerini ariyorum bulamadim debian-tr de kimse yok
<fg> neyse kendinize iyi bakin kendim bulurum
<Pars> arkadaşlar ubuntuya photoshop cs8 kurmam lazım. "ubuntu yazılım merkezi" uygulamasında wine diye yazdığımda 2 tane wine uygulaması çıkıyor. photoshop cs8 i çalıştırması açısıdan hangisini tavsiye edersiniz? tşk
<Pars> wine kullanan yok mu?
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<schutzstaffel> Merhaba
<shlomo> merhaba. lxde de ekran kartım yüklenmiş mi nasıl bakabilirm ?
<shlomo> extra paketini yükledim ama herhangi bir video (youtube vb) açamıyorum. bir diğer sorunum da bu
<decaf> shlomo: nereye kadar açamıyorsun
<decaf> youtube videoları nasıl bir hata veriyor
<shlomo> böyle bir video yok diyor
<decaf> nassı yani
<shlomo> ama hiçbir sitedeki hiçbir video mu yok
<shlomo> aynen aktarayım bi sn
<decaf> neyle giriyosun oraya?
<shlomo> firefox - chrome
<decaf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6Vcav-LETw&feature=feedrec_grec_index
<shlomo> This video contains content from Vevo, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.
<decaf> hehe
<shlomo> bu youtube başka bişe diyomuş :)
<decaf> bu videoyu sizin gibi pis ortadoğululara göstermiyoruz diyo o
<shlomo> diziport vs de bişeler diyo
<decaf> benim linkte ne oluyor?
<shlomo> benim dns ayarım da 8.8.8.8 falan
<shlomo> açtı valla
<shlomo> :)
<shlomo> çözümü nedir peki decaf
<decaf> çözüm yok
<decaf> proxy lazım
<shlomo> yapma be
<shlomo> iyice 3. dünya olduk ha
<shlomo> :)
<decaf> belki abd dışına vermiyordur
<Nakre> google dns ile izleyebilir
<decaf> ya da burdaki dağıtıcısı uygun görmemiştir
<decaf> salak olduğu için
<decaf> yok o google dns ayrı bi problem için
<Nakre> ah, pardon video acamiyormus. o linki degil.
<shlomo> yalnız daha dün izliyordum diziporttan dizi vb
<shlomo> yeni mi oldu bu iş ?
<kelalaka> selam
<BrozaC> selam
<cylonmath> acemi: Bizim tecrubeli arkadas kanala geldi
<cylonmath> object recognition ile ilgili sorun varsa sumi ye sorabilrisin acemi
<acemi> slm sumi
<sumi> slm
<acemi> linux ile bi is yapmak istiyorum, 50-60 cesit birbirine benzer tipte paketten hangisinin banttan gectigini bulmam lazim. tavsiyelerin olabilir mi bu konuda
<sumi> image recognation için sadece surf kullandım
<sumi> onda da yüzde 70 kadar başarı sağlayabildim
<sumi> diğerleri ile ilgiili bi bilgim yok
<acemi> benim hic bilgim yok su an konu hakkinda
<acemi> mesela kamera secimi ne derece onemli, minimum ne kadar surede bi nesneyi taniyabilirim bunlari merak ediyorum
<sumi> öyleyse surf'u araştırabilirsin çok iyi olduğu söyleniyo ama ben dediğim gibi yüzde yetmiş başarıdan yukarı çıkamadım
<sumi> kamera ile uğraşmadım hiç ondaki süreyi kestiremiyorum
<sumi> ama 120lik veri seti ile 60 resim karşılaştırması yaklaşık 6-7 sn sürüyo
<acemi> hmm gayet iyi oyleyse, ne tip bir makinede
<acemi> p4, cift cekirdek?
<oktay-ibm> p4 ht olur
#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-13
<adil> sunucu kiralamadan ubuntu da apache2 gibi web server öğrenmek için önerebileceğiniz kaynak veya kaynaklar var mı?
<kelalaka> günaydın
<kokteyl> Selam
<BrozaC> slm
<genctelefon> slm
<BrozaC> slm
<genctelefon> ubuntu 10.04 imla denetimini nasýl aktif ederiz
<BrozaC> google dan zemberek die arat
<genctelefon> openoffice sadece calýþýyor
<genctelefon> zemberek yüklü
<cylonmath> Slmlar
<cylonmath> slm gençler
<cylonmath> slm sumi
<sumi> as
<kardesler> s.a
<kardesler> arkadaşlar
<BrozaC> as
<kardesler> ben kubuntu 10.10 kurdum
<kardesler> şu an onu kullanıyorum
<kardesler> inceliyorum programlara felan bakıyorum da
<kardesler> yanlız işlemci fazla çalışıyo
<kardesler> niye ki
<kardesler> laptop benim bilgisayar
<ekolojik> fazla çalışıyo derken?
<kardesler> yani sürekli fan çalışıyo
<kardesler> bide masaüstüne işlemci durumunu gösteren uygulamayı ekledim genelde %100 de çalışıyo
<ekolojik> top çıktısına bakmadın mı
<BrozaC> cpu kullanan bişi var demekki
<ekolojik> ya da htop en iyisi
<BrozaC> hayır
<kardesler> bilmiyorum
<BrozaC> atop en iyisi
<BrozaC> :)
<kardesler> nasıl bakılıyo
<BrozaC> komut satiri aç top yaz
<ekolojik> toplar çeşitlenmiş demek
<BrozaC> bayadır var atop
<BrozaC> şu powerpoint i bitirip web e koyabilsem alayını anlattımda :)
<kardesler> top yazdım direk
<BrozaC> iş güç fırsat olmadı daha şimdi açtım düzenliyorum
<BrozaC> kardesler basit o biraz incele anlarsin
<BrozaC> ekolojik atop inanılmaz güzel icat
<BrozaC> neredeyse aix in topas ina yaklaşıcak
<kardesler> nepomukservices   diye bişey var o %100
<BrozaC> bazı özellikleri kernel patch istiyor
<BrozaC> o kötü ama yinede ii
<BrozaC> kardesler onu system ayarlarindan
<kardesler> bazen de %95 e iniyo
<BrozaC> kaldir gitsin
<ekolojik> BrozaC: atop benim makinede çalışmaz
<BrozaC> pardus mu
<BrozaC> ?
<kardesler> kubuntu
<BrozaC> kardesler sana dememiştim :) nepomuk u ayarlardan kapa sen
<BrozaC> sistem ayarlarında kde
<rrrrr> ubuntuyu host bust adaptor ile storage e baglamak istiyorum yapabilirmiyim
<kardesler> nasıl kaldıracam bilmiyorum ki??
<ekolojik> top     çıktısında nepamuk diye bişey var mı kardesler
<ekolojik> varsa mouse ile seç
<BrozaC> rrrrr evet yapabilirsin
<ekolojik> ve f9"a bas
<kardesler> evet var
<BrozaC> hba ubuntu uyumlu ise
<BrozaC> genelde uyumludur
<rrrrr> brocade swtich var bunda zone oluşturmam lazim hba nın
<rrrrr> ubuntunda id lerini nasil gorurum
<BrozaC> olur olur
<kardesler> ekolojik: valla top çıktısını mouse ile nasıl seçecem beceremedim :D
<BrozaC> rrrrr redhat taki ile aynı
<BrozaC> kardesler top mouse desteklemez
<BrozaC> kde system ayarlarindan kapa onu
<BrozaC> rrrrr redundant mi olacak
<BrozaC> ?
<kardesler> sistem ayarlarında servisi yöneticisi diye bişey buldum listede vardı kapattım durdur dedim ama hala çalışıyo
<BrozaC> durdurmamıştır
<BrozaC> ama açılışta olmaz herhalde
<BrozaC> dene istersen reboot ?
<BrozaC> önemli olan yeniden başlamaması
<kardesler> yeniden başlatıyom şimdi
<BrozaC> rrrrr ?
<BrozaC> kardesler simdi nasi
<BrozaC> ?
<kardesler> yok gene aynı
<BrozaC> ordan kapatman lazim
<kardesler> top tada var
<BrozaC> kde hiç kullanmadım ben kanaldaki
<BrozaC> muhabbetten biliyorum
<kardesler> hala çalışıyo
<BrozaC> rrrr de düştü sdsa
<BrozaC> ilk defa birisi düzgün soru sormuştu
<BrozaC> killall -9 proğramdi
<BrozaC> komutu ile sonlandirabilirsin
<BrozaC> ama sana çare deil
<BrozaC> system ayarlarından kapaman lazım
<kardesler> killall yaptım hiçbir işlem bulunamadı yazıyo
<BrozaC> ismini yanlış yazmışsındır
<kardesler> yok top taki listesinden kopyaladım elle yazmadım
<BrozaC> ps aux | grep nepomuk
<kardesler> yok gene duruyo
<BrozaC> valla
<BrozaC> nereden yapıldığını söyledim
<BrozaC> kde nin sistem ayarlarından disable etmelisin
<BrozaC> gerisini bilmiyorum
<kardesler> yaptım orayı
<BrozaC> tam doğru yeri yapmamışsın demekki
<BrozaC> yada yaptığını yeniden kontrol et
<kardesler> şimdi baktım çalışmıyo yazıyo ama top taki listede hala cpu %100 olarak yazıyo
<kardesler> mint in kde olanını indirecem bi de onu deneyim
<BrozaC> olur
<BrozaC> ama 1 proğram yüzünden os değiştirirsen
<BrozaC> sonu gelmez bunun
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> pardus culara sor birde istersen
<kardesler> yok program için değil mint de eklentiler yüklü geliyo ya ondan dolayı :)
<ekolojik> htop kur bir de öyle deneyelim
<BrozaC> mint e geç sen
<BrozaC> :)
<kardesler> 2 gün önce mint vardı güzeldi
<ekolojik> htop mouse destekliyor
<kardesler> ama işte kde daha güzel göründüğü için onu kurdum
<kardesler> sonradan gördüm mint in kde si de varmış b
<kardesler> ben en iyisimi mint kuracam
<ekolojik> yahu htop yaz konsola
<BrozaC> htop daemon u kapatmıcak ki
<BrozaC> her açılışta geri çalışıcak
<kardesler> yazdım
<kardesler> liste geldi
<ekolojik> tamam sistem ayaralarından kapatması lazım ama onu ben de bilmiyorum
<ekolojik> ne olacak onu merak ediyorum
<ekolojik> hmm fare ile seç nepomuku
<ekolojik> f9 yap
<kardesler> f9 yapınca ne olacak
<ekolojik> öldürecek,şimdilik
<kardesler> yaptım
<ekolojik> öldü mü
<kardesler> yoo gene duruyo
<BrozaC> geri başlar ölse bile
<BrozaC> onu söylüyorum
<ekolojik> 9 canlı desene
<BrozaC> sistem daemon larinin bir çoğu
<BrozaC> kendini kontrol eder
<BrozaC> kazayla sonlanırsa geri başlar
<kardesler> http://i1102.hizliresim.com/2011/2/14/625.png
<kardesler> buraya attım resmi
<BrozaC> kill -9 1531
<BrozaC> de
<BrozaC> gene ölmicek ama
<BrozaC> :D
<oktay-ibm> nepomuk indexliyor galiba
<kardesler> yok tekrar başlıyo hemen
<BrozaC> evet index servisi
<BrozaC> kde ayarlarından kapatılması lazım
<oktay-ibm> bende index cabuk oluyor
<oktay-ibm> hic anlamiyorum bilene
<BrozaC> belki senin anlayışın yavaştır
<BrozaC> sdas
<BrozaC> :D
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-06
<varadero> slm
<digitaloktay> selam varadero cum
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-07
<varadero> slm
<Kartagis> selam varadero
<ysrbdlgn> selam :)
<ysrbdlgn> yardımcı olabilecek biri var mı??
<ysrbdlgn> kavurt ??
<kavurt> ?
<ysrbdlgn> yardım alabilir miyim :)
<kavurt> sorun ne?
<ysrbdlgn> uygulama ekle/kaldır'da listeyi güncellerken "tüm depo kataloğu alınamadı" hatası veriyor..
<kavurt> bir uçbirim açıp, sudo apt-get update yazarsan, daha çok açıklama verebilir sorunun ne olduğuyla ilgili
<ysrbdlgn> bazı paketleri bulamıyor sanırım.
<ysrbdlgn_> depo kataloğu alınamadı hatası alıyorum...
<ysrbdlgn_> depo kataloğu alınamdı hatası almaktayım..
<yalin> update et
<ysrbdlgn_> update i denedim ancak hata verdi onda da. ekran görüntüsünü göndereyim??
<ysrbdlgn> selam :) depo kataloğu alınamadı hatası alıyorum..
<decaf> ana
<decaf> n'oldu buraya?
<genc> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-08
<varadero> slm
<EbubekirK> selamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-09
<mete_cetin> http://www.operaturkiye.net/akilli-telefonlarin-soguga-dayankililigini-merak-ettiniz-mi-hic/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+operatr+%28Opera+T%C3%BCrkiye%29#
<mete_cetin> kubuntunun desteğini geri çekmiş canonical o_O
<mustafaerhann> slm
<ronak> a.s
<mustafaerhann> ubuntu 11.10 kullanıyorum.
<mustafaerhann> software center ı açınca grafik arayüzünden paket kruulumu yapamıyorum.
<mustafaerhann> ama konsoldan yapılıyor.
<mustafaerhann> bu sorunu nasıl çözebilirim. Unity desktop kullanıyorum bu arada.
<mustafaerhann> mp3 indirmek için hangi programı önerirsiniz linux ta
<Blaguvest> software center i root olarakmi calistiriyorsun?
<Blaguvest> mustafaerhann, ?
<mustafaerhann> selam
<mustafaerhann> hayır
<ronak> mustafaerhann : mp3 indirme ogg dinle :)
<ronak> jdownloader işini görür ama
<mustafaerhann> jdownloader a pek güvenmiyorum acaip bişy.
<mustafaerhann> böyle arama motoru olan birşey. kardeşim için lazım.
<mustafaerhann> vuze var gerçi ama o da daha çok video vs için.
<ronak> wget kullan
<ronak> mp3 için yarar mı bilmiyorum gerçi
<mustafaerhann> ogg ne oluyor bu arada yani farkı ne mp3 ten.
<mustafaerhann> bazı oyunlarda ogg müzik dosyaları var fakat DRM desteklemiyordu sanırım ogg o yüzden güzel birşey ayrıca bazı ücretsiz müzik yapan gruplar var onlarda ogg formatında veriyordu albümleri bunlar haricinde ?
<mustafaerhann> birde pidgin ile irc entegre çalışıyor çok güzel ismim geçince uyarıyor masaüstünden.
<ronak> ses kalitesi istiyorsan Flac formatıyla dinle
<ronak> ama özgür format ogg dir
<ronak> http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ogg_Vorbis
<mustafaerhann> anladım
<ronak> gnu dünyasına yeni girdin anlaşılan :)
<mustafaerhann> 2003 ten beri linux kullanıyorum.
<mustafaerhann> bilgisayar bölümü bitirdim 2 yıllık meslek yüksek ege izmir.
<mustafaerhann> :)
<ronak> eyvallah
<mustafaerhann> gnu dünyasıyla alakam var bir dönem cedega pisi paketleri yüzünden pardusçularla kavgada etmiştik.
<mustafaerhann> sonra kendileri paketlediler cedegayı.
<mustafaerhann> o günden sonra soğudum zaten gözüm tutmamıştı pardusu.
<ronak> neler kullandın şimdiye kadar
<mustafaerhann> derken KDE favorimdi.
<mustafaerhann> tam olarak.
<ronak> pardus devletli dağıtım
<ronak> purak'ın deyişiyle devletli olmanın rantını yedi şimdi cefasını çekiyor
<mustafaerhann> slackware mandrake mandriva suse (novell öncesi) debian pardus ubuntu 9.04 ten itibaren.
<mustafaerhann> valla pardus türkiye için güzel bir atılım.
<ronak> debiandan ubuntuya mı geçtin :9
<ronak> yok bilinçleri fena bulandırdı
<mustafaerhann> yok tam oalrak deil. en çok mandriva mandrake serisi kullandım. kde4 falan.
<mustafaerhann> bilinçleri pek bulandırdığını düşünmüyorum. sonuçta pardus altında tüm ülkenin ihtiyaçlarını karşılayacak yerli yazılım sistemi oturmadan tam olarak geçilebilecek bir durum değil.
<mustafaerhann> ama bağımsızlık açısından bir bakıma vazgeçilecek bir durumda değil.
<mustafaerhann> şimdilik biraz mikrozort biraz pardus gidicek.
<mustafaerhann> mesela asal şubeleri komple pardusta.
<mustafaerhann> izmirde hep pardus.
<mustafaerhann> herne ise.
<mustafaerhann> ubuntuya geçmememin nedenlerindne birisi mandriva daki gibi denetim merkezi yoktu.
<ronak> bağımszılık ne ya
<ronak> milli yazılım filan edebiyatı mı
<mustafaerhann> tam olarak değil.
<mustafaerhann> ama öyle denebilir.
<ronak> gnu da linux da insanlığın malıdır
<mustafaerhann> evet.
<ronak> milli olamaz
<mustafaerhann> milli ile milliyetçi farklı birşey ama.
<mustafaerhann> ikisi farklı kavramlar.
<ronak> milli tanımı gayri milli tanımını beraberinde getirir
<ronak> ne millisi
<ronak> hangi milliyet
<mustafaerhann> yani ben türk yazılımı demiyorum
<ronak> ama ona gelir
<mustafaerhann> bak türkiyenin yazılım kendi üretimi
<mustafaerhann> milli derken bu.
<ronak> pardus öyle mi sunuldu
<mustafaerhann> Türkiyenin kendi ürettiği yazılım.
<ronak> öyle mi davrandı
<mustafaerhann> işte öyle olamadı çok iyi bir şekilde.
<mustafaerhann> ama tübitak ve o ekip birşeyler yapmaya çalıştı.
<mustafaerhann> halada çalışıyor.
<mustafaerhann> ama bence hiç cazip olamıcak gibiler. devlet kurumlarında ok. ama dahası olmaz.
<ronak> ee truvacıların magmacıların günahı ne
<ronak> truvacılar hala tek kişiyle uğraşıyor
<mustafaerhann> :D truvacılar slackware den geliştirdi. onur abi vardı.
<mustafaerhann> dahası geliştirmediler bir takım yazılımları entegre edip özelleştirdiler biraz daha.
<mustafaerhann> bir kaç icon koydular
<ronak> purak ve seqızz hadronu götürüyorlar
<ronak> kişisel imkanlarla
<mustafaerhann> seqizz i biliyorum  forumlardan
<ronak> tamam kde yi al pardustan ne kaldı
<ronak> yapmayalım lütfen
<mustafaerhann> tasma çomar kaptan
<mustafaerhann> bunlar var mı
<ronak> neye yarar
<mustafaerhann> kde yi al
<mustafaerhann> tasma çomar kaptan var
<mustafaerhann> kur lxde yi çalıştır bu yazılımları aynı işi görüyor.
<ronak> kde siz neye yarar
<ronak> kernelsiz
<mustafaerhann> ya bunlar ayrı tabi.
<ronak> gnu araçsız neye yarar
<mustafaerhann> iyide
<ronak> işte bunlar önemli
<mustafaerhann> truva linuxta
<mustafaerhann> kendi geliştirdiği yazılım var mı
<mustafaerhann> pardus ile truva vs arasındaki fark bu.
<ronak> yerli gnu/linux dağıtımı perspektifi ve adlandırmasına kimse bir şey diyemez
<ronak> doğrusu budur
<ronak> ama böyle yapmadılar
<mustafaerhann> birinde üretilen bir takım değerler yazılımlar var diğerinde ise var olan yazılımların belkide hiç duymadıklarımın entegre edilmesi.
<mustafaerhann> tabiki böyle yapmadılar
<mustafaerhann> sapıttılar vs
<mustafaerhann> çokta ilgilenmedim zaten pardus ile.
<mustafaerhann> pisi paketi derledim. çöktü sistem
<mustafaerhann> ünide bıraktım pardusu
<mustafaerhann> en son yedi formatı win kurdular ben aldım diplomayı gittim
<mustafaerhann> bunlara diyecek bi lafım yok
<mustafaerhann> ama pardus ile truva yı turkix i aynı kefeye de koymak ne kadar doğru bilemicem.
<mustafaerhann> ayrıca yazılımın yerli olması tabiki yerli yazılım sanayisine teknolojisine katkı yapar.
<mustafaerhann> yoksa en kral yerli yazılımı getir ne kullanıyo  c++ c asm  mikroişlemci
<mustafaerhann> tüm tabanı yabancı.
<mustafaerhann> şu olur ama.
<mustafaerhann> cyrix işlemci + gnu/linux
<mustafaerhann> bunda donanım yönündende bi gnu laşma var.
<ronak> gnu dünyasında özgür yazılım ve açık kaynak kod ayrımı vardır
<ronak> bilirsin
<mustafaerhann> evet.
<mustafaerhann> aslında özgür yazılım ve açık kaynak kod tam olarak ayrışmıyor.
<ronak> açık kaynak perspektifiyle yaklaşırsan normal gelebilir
<mustafaerhann> özgür yazılımdan kastın nedir.
<mustafaerhann> copyleft mi ?
<ronak> ama gnu ilkeleri çerçevesinde ele alıyorsak farklı sonuçlara ulaşırız
<mustafaerhann> GNU ne oluyor.
<mustafaerhann> GNU/GPL GPL tamamda GNU bi türlü çözemedim
<ronak> salt teknik değil siyasi sosyal ve ahlaki bir sorunsal
<mustafaerhann> tabiki.
<mustafaerhann> bu arada forumlara takıldın mı hiç linux ile ilgili.
<mustafaerhann> ve internetim her an gidebilir.
<mustafaerhann> kumral-linux  MLKL böyle rumuzlar gördün mü hiç?
<ronak> hepsini takip ederim
<ronak> ama debian tr forumuna üyeyim
<ronak> fazla yazmasamda
<mustafaerhann> kullandığım 2 isim bunlar.
<mustafaerhann> ben artık takılmıyorum forumlara.
<mustafaerhann> uzun süredir uzağım.
<ronak> yok takip ediyorum ben
<mustafaerhann> mandriva forum din işlerine döndü ceza yedim.
<mustafaerhann> bıraktım.
<ronak> nasıl?
<mustafaerhann> kurban bayramı mesajları geldi falan
<ronak> ha onu biliyorum
<mustafaerhann> bende yahudiyim benim bayramım neden kutlanmıyo dedim
<mustafaerhann> ben türk değilmiyim mandriva kullanmıyom mu falan
<mustafaerhann> bana üyelere yönelik diye cevap verenlere kapak oldu
<mustafaerhann> ceza verdiler
<mustafaerhann> bende hadi bana eyvallah dedim
<mustafaerhann> sonrasında mandrivada iyice bok etti zaten
<mustafaerhann> pardon
<ronak> hatırlıyorum öyle birşey
<mustafaerhann> batırdı yazılımı
<mustafaerhann> magea çıktı
<ronak> ama anlamsızdı
<mustafaerhann> yani öyle bir forumda bayramın ne alakası var.
<ronak> sende pesahı filan kutlayabilirdin
<mustafaerhann> bazı arkadaşlar izmirli gene.  osifa olsun bir abi daha vardı
<ronak> osifa keskin sosyal demokrattır
<mustafaerhann> ortalığı karıştırdılar. biraz zaten milliyetçi düşüncedeler her nekadar linux sosyalist bir ürün ve karşı duruş olsada kapitalizme.
<mustafaerhann> evet.
<mustafaerhann> emin abi vardı tanju abi vardı elektronist çok uğradım yanına
<mustafaerhann> bi ara cdleri ondan alıyordum ama dediğim gibi.
<mustafaerhann> ubuntu nun uluslararası desteği yeni unity arayüzü donanım ve paket sistemi beni gerçekten şaşırttı. ve ubuntuya geçtim.
<ronak> ülkemiz çok dinli dilli ve kültürlü bir ülke
<ronak> bu nedenle her renge açık olmak lazım
<mustafaerhann> tabi ama bazıları bunu algılayamıyo. ve
<mustafaerhann> kardeşliği kendileri gibi düşünen giyinen yaşayan insanlar arasında olan bağlantı olarak görüyo
<mustafaerhann> ki bu düşmanlığın daniskasıdır.
<ronak> pesahı yortuyu ramazanı kerbelayı vs kim anmak kutlamak kınamak istiyorsa yapsın
<mustafaerhann> ya sorun o deil de.
<ronak> ama siz böyle bir kutlamaya keskin çıkışla karşı kymuşsunuz sanırım
<mustafaerhann> yönetimin ramazanı kurbanı kutlayıp bunuda üyeler için yaptıklarını söylemesi. geri kalan gayrimüslimleri sitir etmesi. beni çileden çıkardı keza bende pek dinle alakalı değilim.
<mustafaerhann> yahudi vs değilim yani
<mustafaerhann> ama böyle davranılması yanlış
<mustafaerhann> siyaset yaparken yapma
<mustafaerhann> forumda NOVA linux dedik
<mustafaerhann> vay anam sen kominis misin dediler
<mustafaerhann> şu komünist yazısınıda kominis diye aynen yazıyom ki nasıl bi zihniyet belli olsun.
<mustafaerhann> Türkçesi kıt.
<mustafaerhann> neyse.
<mustafaerhann> ubuntu rocks.
<mustafaerhann> bi ara linux org tr vardı onlarda iyice tüccara bağladılar linuxneti kaldırdılar
<mustafaerhann> varmı bir dergi. e dergi haricinde
<ronak> vardı basılı olan
<ronak> ama uyar mı bilemem
<ronak> kürtçe pc-kurd yayınlanıyordu basılı olarak
<ronak> engellediler sanırım
<ronak> gnu/linux dergisi olarak tabi
<ronak> türkçe olarak pc-net bir kaç sayfa ayırıyor
<ronak> bir tane dergi ismini unuttum extra bir sayı yayınladı
<mustafaerhann> enixma mı
<ronak> yok
<mustafaerhann> vaz caydım sudo yu indiriyorum
<ronak> enixma e-dergi
<mustafaerhann> eet
<ronak> ubuntu kullanıyorsan
<ronak> e-dergi betiği vereyim
<ronak> çoğunu otomatik al
<mustafaerhann> işte bunları yapacak arayüz ve yazılım yapmak lazım.
<ronak> http://tuxweet.linux.org.tr/Ronak/filter:all/pg:3
<ronak> buradan betiği indirebilirisin
<ronak> son sayılar dışında sudo enixma plo filanın tüm sayıları mevcut
<ronak> bir dizin oluşturup hepsini arşivleyecektir
<mustafaerhann> net berbatlarda
<mustafaerhann> 10k
<mustafaerhann> iptal ettim
<mustafaerhann> sonra denerim. tşk.
<mustafaerhann> zaten masaüstünde internet namına bir tek pidgin var.
<mustafaerhann> başka bişy yok.
<mustafaerhann> ayrıca bu arayüzden kurulum neden yapılamıyor hala
<mustafaerhann> bir türlü çözemedim.
<ronak> nasıl
<ronak> analamadım
<ronak> betik için mi
<mustafaerhann> hayır hayır.
<mustafaerhann> software center dan kurulum yapamıyorum
<mustafaerhann> yükle diyorum
<mustafaerhann> internet bağlantınızı kontrol edin diyor.
<mustafaerhann> sonra sonra iptal oluyor.
<ronak> debian da pek karşılaşmadım
<mustafaerhann> ama güncelleme yöneticisi canavar gibi.
<ronak> unity kullanmadım
<ronak> baktım hoşlanmadım
<mustafaerhann> ne kullanıyon arayüz.
<mustafaerhann> shell?
<ronak> ben debian kullanıyorum
<ronak> gnome
<mustafaerhann> hmm.
<mustafaerhann> eski gnome.
<ronak> debian stable gnome 2** de
<mustafaerhann> hms.
<ronak> wheezy kullanırasan gnome 3
<mustafaerhann> shell var bende
<ronak> yada sid depolarda kurmakda mümkün
<ronak> ama ben gnome 3 ü de sevmedim
<ronak> debian 3 geçse
<ronak> mate kullanırım
<mustafaerhann> shell kullandım hemen hemen aynı unity ile ama çok bug vardı.
<mustafaerhann> birde wine ile oyun oynayınca sorun çıkarıyor.
<mustafaerhann> shell de
<mustafaerhann> unity canavar her halinde
<mustafaerhann> ayrıca gelecekte ceptelefonlarına ubuntu iso sundan kurulum yapılacak bu yüzden tüm cihazlarda ortak arayüz unity olucak.
<mustafaerhann> o yüzden unity ye alışmaya çalışıyom.
<mustafaerhann> performansı da güzel.
<mustafaerhann> Compiz açık
<ronak> yok ben sevmedim
<ronak> ilerisine rezerv koymayayım yine de
<ronak> bir de topluluk meselesi var
<ronak> canonicala güvenmiyorum açıkçası
<ronak> kubuntuya desteğini geri çekti mesela en son
<ronak> ne yapacağı kestirilemez
<mustafaerhann> kde yi bıraktı işte.
<mustafaerhann> ne yapıcak başka.
<ronak> unity bira ticari bir manevra için zemin oluşturma gibi geliyor bana
<ronak> http://www.serhanyildiz.net.tr/canonical-kubuntu-ya-olan-destegini-bitiriyor/
<ronak> burada çarpıcı olan ticari gerekçe
<ronak> belirleyici olan ticari kaygıysa oarada özgür yazlılmdan bahsedilemez
<mustafaerhann> kötü olmuş kde için.
<mustafaerhann> ancak özgür yazılım ile anlatılmak istenen şey yazılımın parasal destek almaması değil para ile satılıp satılmaması da değil özgür yazılımın telif haklarının halka açık olması.
<ronak> ee onu bilmeyen mi var
<ronak> ama işin odağında özgürlük var
<ronak> ticari kaygı yok
<mustafaerhann> yalnız şu noktaya dikkat çekmek istiyorum.
<mustafaerhann> ubuntu ücretli bir yazılım mı
<mustafaerhann> yani ubuntunun paralı sürümleri var mı
<ronak> böyle bir mantıktla yaklaşırsak : darwin ücretsiz, apple ye laf yok
<ronak> öyle mi
<genc> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-10
<Nuri> film oynatıcı sürekli donup kalıyor :/
<Nuri> ne kapanıyor
<Nuri> ne işlevini yerine getiriyor
<hualin_> hangisi
<Nuri> ubuntu ile birlikte gelen :/
<ronak> totem mi
<hualin_> vlc kur,ilaç gibi gelir
<ronak> help > abault
<ronak> smplayer yada
<Nuri> peki bu ubuntunun bunu sonlandırmasını nasıl sağlarım
<Nuri> :/
<ronak> konsol a top komutunu ver
<ronak> uygulamayı gösteren sürecin numarasını göreceksin
<ronak> kill komutuyla öldür
<Nuri> teşekkürler
<Nuri> :)
<Nuri> öldürdüm
<ronak> Başın sağolsun :)
<Nuri> dostlar sağolsun
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-11
<varadero> slm
<gsezen> slm
<gsezen> arkadaşlar
<gsezen> yakın zamanda ubuntu  günlleştirmerinden dolayı grakik kartı ile ilgili sorun yaşayan oldumu ?
<gsezen> ben geforce 8500gt kullanıyorum ama bende nedense düzgün çalışmıyor farklı sürücü indirip kurayım dedim ama olmadı
<gsezen> nvidia sürücülerini denedim ama olmadı
<casperuntuTR> slm facebook login problemim var win7 de sorunsuzca giriyorum ancak ubuntu üzerinde şifre yanlış diyor. fikri olan var mı?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-12
<varadero> slm
<mete_cetin> slm millet, aranızda google chrome kullanan var mı?
<Kartagis> ben
<gsezen> slm
<mustafaerhann> selamlar.
<gsezen> a.s.
<mustafaerhann> nasılsınız
<gsezen> valla geçen çarşamba trafik kazası geçirmiştim iyi olmaya çalışıyorum işte siz
<mustafaerhann> geçmiş olsun. bi sorun yok umarım. bende iyiyim kpss dershane yardırıyoruz.
<gsezen> çarpan araç  10 metre uçurmuş beni.
<gsezen> Şükür diyelim.
<mustafaerhann> eyvah eyvah. kefeni yırtmışsın valla.
<gsezen> direkten döndüm
<gsezen> o anı kimsenin yaşamasını istemem
<gsezen> o kadar söylüyorum
<mustafaerhann> zor tabi
<mustafaerhann> ubuntu mu kullanıyorsunuz sizde.
<gsezen> evet kullanıyorum ama bir sorunum var çözemedim hala
<mustafaerhann> yardımcı olmaya çalışayım
<gsezen> ekran görüntüleri http://e1202.hizliresim.com/u/d/2p1lg.png
<gsezen> görüntü 2 http://a1202.hizliresim.com/u/d/2p1m2.png
<gsezen> yeni güncelleştirmelerden sonra ekran simgeleri ve temaya özgü ayarlarda bir gariplikler oldu
<mustafaerhann> kaç mb bunlar
<gsezen> düşüktür yaw
<gsezen> neden sordun
<mustafaerhann> çok geç açılıyorlarda.
<mustafaerhann> birde png genelde 1.2mb falan oluyor. bende
<gsezen> biri 400kb diğeri 300 kb
<mustafaerhann> hmm.
<mustafaerhann> benim nettte var sorun ozaman neyse
<mustafaerhann> temaları değiştirmek için ne kullanıyorsun
<mustafaerhann> hangi program
<gsezen> ya sıfırdan kurdum sistemi
<gsezen> 11.04
<gsezen> kurmuştum
<gsezen> 11.10 yükselt dedi
<gsezen> neyse onuda yaptık
<mustafaerhann> hmm.
<mustafaerhann> ok bi sn
<gsezen> acaba ekran kartı ile alakalı bir sorunmudur diye düşünmüyo değilim ?
<gsezen> bir tek compiz yöneticisini kurdum işte ufak tefek ayarlamalar için.
<mustafaerhann> yok yok alaksı yok. ekran kartı ile.
<mustafaerhann> gnome-tweak-tool 3.2.0-0ubuntu1
<mustafaerhann> bunu kurabilirmisiniz.
<gsezen> kurdum onu
<gsezen> öyle hatırlıyorum
<gsezen> bi saniye
<mustafaerhann> advanced settings y ada gelişmiş ayarlar diye geçiyor unity de.
<mustafaerhann> konsoldan direk gnome-tweak olması lazım
<gsezen> tamamdır
<mustafaerhann> açın bu yazılımı
<gsezen> açtım
<gsezen> bakıyorum
<gsezen> http://e1202.hizliresim.com/u/d/2p1zw.png
<mustafaerhann> window ayarlarında
<mustafaerhann> pardon theme seçeneğinde
<mustafaerhann> gtk+theme seçeneğini kurcalayın biraz.
<mustafaerhann> değiştirip başka bi tema seçseniz
<gsezen> deniyorum
<gsezen> zaten
<gsezen> tema değişiyor ama
<mustafaerhann> bi değişim yok diyorsunuz
<gsezen> http://d1202.hizliresim.com/u/d/2p24d.png
<gsezen> aynen
<gsezen> Hatta 12.04 kurmuştum bugün bir ara onda unity iconları felanda görünmüyodu zaten bildiğim kadarı ilede o henüz alpha
<gsezen> bu unity nerden çıktı kardeşim eski gnome arayüzü iyiydi be :)
<mustafaerhann> hm
<mustafaerhann> yok ya unity daha güzel ben beğendim valla.
<gsezen> dokunmatik varsa elbette dahada güzel olur ama
<gsezen> tablet hesabı
<mustafaerhann> zaten amaç o
<mustafaerhann> tek sistem bir sürü mobil aygıt.
<mustafaerhann> gelecekte cep tel den tutda pc lere kadar tabletlere laptoplara kadar unity ubuntu şeklinde
<mustafaerhann> neyse bu arada
<mustafaerhann> gtk ve window themelerde değişiklik yapınca bişy değişmiyor sanırım.
<gsezen> yok
<mustafaerhann> home/kullanıcıadı/.themes klasörüne bakarmısın neler var.
<gsezen> http://pastebin.com/igPs2LyP
<mustafaerhann> sana dosya gönderiyorum
<mustafaerhann> belki bu tema bi değişiklik yapar.
<gsezen> http://c1202.hizliresim.com/u/d/2p2k7.png
<mustafaerhann> dosya geldimi sana
<gsezen> yanlız ben webchat.freenode.net üzerinden bağlanıyorum
<gsezen> webden
<mustafaerhann> hmm.
<mustafaerhann> ubuntu yokmu sende kurulu şuan
<mustafaerhann> pidgin de hesaplardan irc açabilirsin 1 tane
<gsezen> kurulu canım
<mustafaerhann> yada Xchat var.
<mustafaerhann> canavar gibi oda.
<gsezen> kurmamıştım
<gsezen> :)
<gsezen> kuriyim hemen
<mustafaerhann> tabi ordan bağlan daha iyi.
<gokhan> slm
<mustafaerhann> slm
<gsezen> burayı şimdilik kapatıtorum diğer hesaptan görüşelim
<gsezen> nick gokhan
<mustafaerhann> ok.
<gokhan> telefon gelince hemen kuramadım
<gokhan> xchat ten devam edelim :)
<mustafaerhann> ok.
<mustafaerhann> gönderiyom dosyayı
<gokhan> tamam
<mustafaerhann> geldimi bişy.
<gokhan> evet
<mustafaerhann> dosya şuan bekliyor diyo ok.
<gokhan> Accept dedim valla
<gokhan> 298 kb zaten
<mustafaerhann> benim nette var bi dert
<gokhan> bir daha gönder
<gokhan> hocam
<casperuntuTR> ubuntu üzerinden facebook'a girşte sorun yaşayan var mı? ben login olamıyorum şifrem yanlış diyor
<mustafaerhann> sürüm
<gokhan> ben yaşamadım hiç
<mustafaerhann> bende yaşamadım.
<casperuntuTR> 11.10
<mustafaerhann> bendede o var.
<casperuntuTR> dualboot kullanıyorum win7'de sorun yok
<mustafaerhann> sorun yok facete.
<mustafaerhann> hmm.
<casperuntuTR> ne zman ubuntuya geçsem yanlış şifre diyor
<mustafaerhann> normal bir dosyaya göreceğin şekilde kullanıcı adı şifreni yazarmısın
<casperuntuTR> denedim olmuyor maalesef
<casperuntuTR> ubuntu üzerinde yeni şifre alınca açılıyor ancak o zman da win7 de şifre yanlış diyor garip tuhaf eteresan saçma bir durum :D
<mustafaerhann> bencede var bi saçmalık
<gokhan> acaba kutucuğa şifreni yazarken farklı mı algılıyo kullandığın tarayıcı yada ubuntu
<mustafaerhann> şu olabilir
<mustafaerhann> ubuntuda şifre yazarken yanlış yazıyor olabilirsiniz.
<mustafaerhann> klavye kodlamasından dolayı
<mustafaerhann> genelde bu yüzden olur
<mustafaerhann> isterseniz ben sizin yerinize burdan facebookunuzu açarım
<mustafaerhann> en azıdan sizin açamayıpta benim açabildğim bir durumda ortada işletimsisteminden ziyade klavye sorunu olduğu ortaya çıkar.
<casperuntuTR> nasıl düzelecek gerçi dosya üzerinde şifremi görebiliyorum ve doğru görünüyor kopyalayıp yapıştırıyorum sonuç yine aynı yanlış şifre  diyor
<gokhan> uç birimde varolan şifrenizi yazın sonra kopyala yapıştır yapın
<casperuntuTR> uç birim şifrsini niçin face logine yapıştırıayım ki anlamdım :) kusura bakmayın tam olarak ne yapmalıyım
<mustafaerhann> uç birime facebook şifrenizi yazın
<mustafaerhann> kopyala yapıştır yapıp facebook taki parola bölümüne koyun.
<mustafaerhann> giriş yap a tıklayın.
<casperuntuTR> ok
<mustafaerhann> aslında şifrenizi doğru giriyormusunuz o önemli
<casperuntuTR> değişen bir şey yok yanlış şifre diyor :/
<gokhan> neteresan
<gokhan> enteresan valla
<mustafaerhann> evet.
<mustafaerhann> istersen şifreni dğeiştir ben gireyim bir
<mustafaerhann> özelden msj at.
<casperuntuTR> oldu ya :D lastpass'da dediğini gibi yaptım oldu sırf türkçe karakter yüzünden olmuyormuş ekran klavyesini çalıştırdım kopyala yapıştır yaptım olduuuuuuuuuuuu ;)
<mustafaerhann> geçmiş olsun
<mustafaerhann> en başta söylemiştim.
<mustafaerhann> şifreni doğrumu yazıyorsun diye.
<mustafaerhann> türkçe karakterleri yanlış mı basıyormuş klavye
<mustafaerhann> ?
<casperuntuTR> sağol ancak her yerde kopyala yapıştır yapmıştım Lastpass sağolsun
<casperuntuTR> şapkalı a
<casperuntuTR> linux üzerinde alt  a ya da i ile şapkalı karakter çıkarılıyormuş buymuş onca zamndır uğraşıp durduğum şey
<casperuntuTR> ilginiz için teşekkürler
<mustafaerhann> hoş geldin
<mustafaerhann> bu arada sofrayı kaldırdım kusura bakmayın
<gokhan> :)
<mustafaerhann> selamlar.
<mustafaerhann> var mı bir gelişme.
<gokhan> yok
<mustafaerhann> reinstall.
<gokhan> :)
<mustafaerhann> son çare bu.
<mustafaerhann> format C: gibi oldu ama en kısa sürede olacak iş bu.
<mustafaerhann> hiç böyle bi derdim olmamıştı linux ta.
<mustafaerhann> windowsta da buna benzer bi sorun yaşıyorum şuan XP de ama
<mustafaerhann> onla zaten uğraşmak akıl işi değil.
<gokhan> bide ubuntuda gnome arayüzünde eskiden kurulu ve yüklü uygulamaları herşeyiyle görebildiğimiz bir tool vardı neydi onun adı hatırlayamadım.
<mustafaerhann> sorunların büyük çoğunluğu güvenlik nedenli
<mustafaerhann> hmm synaptic ?
<gokhan> yepp
<gokhan> doğrudur
<mustafaerhann> güzel ama kullanmıyorum onu.
<mustafaerhann> software center daha iyi.
<gokhan> bende kullanmıyorumda aklıma geldi
<casperuntuTR> synaptic canonical'ın mı yoksa inde mi?
<mustafaerhann> canonical deil.
<casperuntuTR> hımm o zman cnter daha stabil paketlere sahiptir
<gokhan> en iyisi software center
<mustafaerhann> daha böyle son kullanıcıya hitap ediyor. tabi.
<gokhan> bide janjanlı olmuş oy veriyosun puanlama yorum yazma felan
<mustafaerhann> evet o yöndende yeni kullanıcılar için güzel.
<mustafaerhann> gwibber belasına niye bulaştım ki.
<mustafaerhann> pidgin giremiyo facebook a şimdi
<gokhan> :)
<mustafaerhann> valla gwibber bela oldu başıma ya.
<mustafaerhann> internet tarayıcı olarak ne kullanıyorsun ?
<gokhan> chromium veya firefox
<gokhan> firefox tercihim oluyo genelde
<gokhan> reklam pencerelerini engelleyici bir eklenti var adblobk plus diye ona bayılıyorum.
<gokhan> aslında bir sürü eklentisi var ama en çok işime yarayanı o
<gokhan> :)
<ubuntucu> iyi akşamlar arkadaşlar
<ubuntucu> nasılsınız
<ubuntucu> 2 saattir uğraşıyorum
<ubuntucu> birçok ingilizce makale okudum ama yapamadım bir türlü
<ubuntucu> 1.5 senedir linux kullanıyorum ama biraz oyun delisi olduğum için windows 7 de kullanmaya karar verdim
<ubuntucu> yani 2 sinide yükledim
<ubuntucu> ilk önce windows u yükledim
<ubuntucu> sonrasında ubuntu 11.10 u yükledim
<ubuntucu> anlatılanlara göre
<ubuntucu> ama boot ekranı gelmiyor
<ubuntucu> direk windows açılıyor
<ubuntucu> yardımcı olabilicek birisi varmı
<ubuntucu> kimse yokmu
<ubuntucu> ?====
<ubuntucu> sesimi duyan varmı?
<ahmet> Slm arkadaşlar
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-04
<BrozaC> Slm
<akar1m> selam herkese
<hanzala> slmlr
<akar1m> as
<hanzala> cıvt ekran kart sorunu var
<hanzala> nası hal edebılırık acaba
<akar1m> civt ne yahu
<hanzala> cift
<akar1m> nası 1 sorun
<hanzala> normalde intel yuke bınınce atı ekran kartı olacak
<hanzala> olmuyo
<hanzala> dogal olarak bazı uygulamalar calışmıyo
<hanzala> wıkıde buldum cevabı
<akar1m> ee halledebildin mi :D
<akar1m> çift ekran kartı kullanmadığım içinbilmiyorum
<akar1m> belki yardımcı olucak biri çıkar hanzala
<akar1m> bekle bakalım
<akar1m> forumada bak bence
<akar1m> kesin bu konu açılmıştır
<fnoyanisi> selam
<Brozac> sl
<Brozac> m
<akar1m> as
<murat> slmlr
<murat> ubuntuda damı kernel derlerken initramfs komutunu kullanacaz
<Conqueror> 1 saat önce yemek yedim
<Conqueror> spora gitmekle gitmemek arasında gidip geliyorum
<etsw> git
<Conqueror> gideyim ya
<Conqueror> 3 haftadır aksattım bayağı
<etsw> git tabi olm zinde kalmak onemli
<Conqueror> 20 dk, 12 km/h hızla, %5 eğimli koşayım
<etsw> 20dk az
<etsw> ben en az bi 45 dk kosuyordum egimsiz
<etsw> 12 de iyiymis ama ya
<Conqueror> hahaha
<Conqueror> spor salonunda geliyorlar yanımda kaslı kaslı elemanlar
<etsw> ya bakma onlara muhendis degildir onlar
<Conqueror> götünden soluyorlar 10 km/h hızla
<Conqueror> 10 dk. da
<Conqueror> bak şimdi hırs yaptım
<Conqueror> normalde 4 km koşuyordum
<etsw> ben 4-5 ile kosuyorum 45 dk egimsiz
<Conqueror> bugün gidip bir yardırayım
<etsw> yardir hadi bakalim
<genc> slm
<Conqueror> off
<Conqueror> selam genc
<Conqueror> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n8PQt-YiWU
<Conqueror> aynen fethi beyin rahatlamış hali gibiyim şimdiii..
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-05
<ElixirVitae> Slm
<piyanist> selam
<Conqueror> selam ElixirVitae
<Conqueror> ne çalışmaymış yahu 100 saati geçtin :P
<akar1m> selammmmmmmmmmmm
<Shehrazad> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<Kartagis> selam akar1m ve Shehrazad
<murat> slmlr
<murat> grup 2 de sorun var
<command> lamers
<turgay_> selam
<command> as
<turgay_> android e-book uygulaması kullanan var mı?
<command> ams
<genc> slm
<Blaguvest> * ChanServ has quit (*.net *.split)
<command> fak
<Conqueror> fak^3
<akar1m> windows'ta visual studio 2010 kullanıyorum orda ki projelerimi ubuntu ortamında hangi IDE'yle hallederim ?
<akar1m> daha doğrusu halledebilir miyim ?
<akar1m> codeblocks un vstudio importu varmış - bir arkadaş böyle bir öneride bulundu
<command> akar1m: c++ ?
<akar1m> vb.net
<akar1m> c#.net
<akar1m> ağırlıklı
<akar1m> çalışıyorum
<command> monodevelop
<Kartagis> &g mono project
<f0und> Kartagis: Mono: <http://www.mono-project.com/>; Mono:OSX - Mono: <http://www.mono-project.com/Mono:OSX>; Start - Mono: <http://www.mono-project.com/Start>; Mono (software) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mono_(software)>; Download - Mono - Mono Project News: <http://www.go-mono.com/mono-downloads/download.html>; Monologue - Voices of the Mono Project: (1 more message)
<command> linuxde mono yüklüyse doğrudan win ortamında derlediğin exe ler çalışır çok kompleks bişey yazmadıysan tabi
<command> mono developda işini görür
<akar1m> Kartagis:  sağol mono kurulu var
<Kartagis> linux'da*
<akar1m> Mono Project ve mono develop ayrı IDE'ler mi ?
<Kartagis> linuxde diye bir şey yok
<akar1m> :D
<Kartagis> &g monodevelop
<f0und> Kartagis: MonoDevelop - MonoDevelop: <http://monodevelop.com/>; Download - MonoDevelop: <http://monodevelop.com/download>; MonoDevelop - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MonoDevelop>; mono/monodevelop · GitHub: <https://github.com/mono/monodevelop>; Unity - Getting started with Mono Develop: <http://docs.unity3d.com/Documentation/Manual/HOWTO-MonoDevelop.html>; (1 more message)
<akar1m> var işte abi linux kullanıyoruz linuxun bi dağıtımı değil mi ubuntu
<akar1m> =)
<Kartagis> neyse ben gidiyorum
<command> akar1m: monodevelop mono üzerinde program geliştirebilmen için ide
<command> monodevelop kurarsan doğal haliyle monoda kuurlacak
<command> ams
<Conqueror> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNo__3iYLlw
<akar1m> ok
<akar1m> sağol
<Conqueror_> /ns ghost Conqueror la123.,3
<Conqueror> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_R7RdGlQOk
<Conqueror> jajajaaj
<Conqueror> yarıldım
<aykut> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/461687407/kickstarter-open-source-death-star
<aykut> yardımları bekliyorlar
<aykut> hadi pamık eller cebe
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-06
<fnoyanisi> slm
<ElixirVitae> Selam, #ubuntu-tr!
<Kartagis> Selam, ElixirVitae!
<genc> slm
<turgay> selam
<Conqueror> a.s turgay
<Conqueror> turgay, al iz vel
<turgay> ?
<Conqueror> her şey güzel olacak demek, sanırım hintçe
<Conqueror> 3 idiots you should watch the film ;)
<turgay> ecnebice anlamıyorum :)
<Conqueror> 3 idiots izlemelisin abi
<turgay> kitap okusam daha iyi gibi
<Conqueror> birisi görsel, duygusal olarak direk gözünün önünde canlanırken, diğerini sen kafanda canlandırıyorsun.
<Conqueror> kilon kaç abi senin?
<Conqueror> yanlış anlama, kaç kalori yakacaksın onu hesaplayacağım
<turgay> Conqueror: 1.73 76 kg
<Conqueror> Okuma esnasında: 136.8 Kal/h film izleme: 98.8 Kal + 136.8 Kal
<Conqueror> :P
<Conqueror> alt yazılı film izle abi, sağlına daha faydalı
<turgay> kde 4.10 paketleri depoya düşmeye başlamış ubuntuda
<command> slm
<Blaguvest> command,  slm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-07
<etsw> aa
<Galatasaray> Resmi mi
<Galatasaray> selam
<Galatasaray> kimse var mı
<Galatasaray> Slm
<ozcanesen> Galatasaray, slm
<enkidux> s.a
<enkidux> http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php?lang=tk
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-08
<akar1m> selam beyler
<akar1m> bittürk hesabı olan var mı aranızda acaba
<Galatasaray> slm
<akar1m> günaydın herkese selamlar
<banlieue> ya gençler yeni kernel'i yüklerken steam'ı da yüklüyordum, sanırım source dosyasını değiştiremedi hata verdi
<banlieue> ve sanırım genel upgrade'i etkiledi
<banlieue> şimdi eski kernelden bağlanıyorum
<banlieue> ana oturumumu nasıl 37'ye geri çekeceğim?
<murat> ulen bız pardusu bıraktık adamlar iso cıkarttı bu ne iş
<akar1m> =)
<Galatasaray> Kanalda kimse var mı
<Kartagis> evet
<Galatasaray> xubuntu kullanıyorum
<Galatasaray> 12.04
<Galatasaray> tremulous diye bir oyun var bilirsiniz
<Kartagis> cıks
<Galatasaray> hmm
<Kartagis> oyun oynamıyorum ben
<Galatasaray> peki şöyle anlatayım
<Kartagis> &g tremulous
<f0und> Kartagis: T R E M U L O U S :: NEWS: <http://www.tremulous.net/>; Tremulous - Merriam-Webster Online: <http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/tremulous>; Tremulous - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tremulous>; tremulous - definition of tremulous by the Free Online Dictionary ...: <http://www.thefreedictionary.com/tremulous>; Tremulous | Define Tremulous at (1 more message)
<Galatasaray> sorunuma çözüm bulamadım
<Galatasaray> orda da
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/49906/why-is-freebsd-deprecating-gcc-in-favor-of-clang-llvm
<fnoyanisi> iyi gunler
<murat> slmlr
<murat> bir indirmede bulunduk
<murat> ubuntu ındırme merezı 8 saattır degişiklikler uygulanıyo diyo
<ElixirVitae> Slm murat.
<ElixirVitae> O kadar sürmemesi lazım.
<murat> as abi
<ElixirVitae> Kapat, yeniden aç. ( ¬‿¬)
<murat> bencede surmemeli abi
<murat> 2.4 mb ustelık
<enkidux> s.a
<firehawk> slm arkadaşlar
<firehawk> benim size bir sorum olacaktı ben bir işe girdim ve sürekli seyahat etme zorunluluğum var
<firehawk> laptop haliyle ağır	netbook mu alayım tablet mi bilemedim.ben dokunmatik ekrandan yazmayı sevmiyorum bir yandanda wordpress joomla çalışıyorum netbooklar 320 gb depolama alanı iyi netbooklar 8-16-32gb depolama alanı var birde şarj süreleri kafamı karıştırıyor	netbookları belli markalar üretirken tabletler adını sanını bilmediğim bir sürü tablet markası var fiyatı uygun olanıda var uçuk olanıda siz ne tavsiye
<firehawk> edersiniz?
<genc> slm
<enkidux> a.s
<genc> E: Sorunları düzeltilemiyor, bozuk paketleri tutuyorsunuz.
<genc> E: Hata, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve tarafından üretilen kesilmeler, buna tutulan paket neden olabilir.
<genc> E: Bağımlılıklar düzeltilemiyor
<enkidux> genc : sorun ne?
<genc> bir paket kurar ken bozuk paketleri duzelt diyorum
<genc> bu hatayı veriyor
<enkidux> distro ne?
<genc> bozuk paketleri nasıl listeleriz
<enkidux> firehawk : netbook işini görür
<genc> ubuntu 10.04
<enkidux> asus zenbok güzel
<genc> 10.10
<genc> 12.10
<enkidux> genc : synaptic > düzen > bozuk paketleri düzelt
<genc> öyle  diyince alıyorum hatayı
<enkidux> genc : muhtemelen birbiri ile çakışan depo eklemişsindir.
<enkidux> Depo adreslerini düzeltip ubdate çekersen sorun kalmaz
<enkidux> tabi bir autoremove ve sonrasında da bir -f install döndürebilirsin
<genc> sadece bir paket icin bu hatayı veriyor
<enkidux> genc : sudo apt-get -f install
<enkidux> hangi paket bu arada
<genc> slfphone
<genc> bazı ppa devre dışı bırakıp tekrar deneyecegim
<genc> bozuk pakette listelemiyor komutla imkan varmıydı
<enkidux> -f install yaptın mı?
<genc> evet
<genc> tekrar ppa ekleyecem anahtarı falan sildim
<enkidux> synaptic >ayarlar > süzgeçler menüsünde gerekli ayarları yaparsan synaptic önyüzünde bozuk paketleri görebileceğin bir yol oluşur
<enkidux> özel süzgeçler > bozuk yolu gibi
<genc> http://sudrap.org/paste/text/204560/
<enkidux> bağımlılık problemi var
<enkidux> bu program için başka bir ppa kaynağı yok mu
<genc> onuda denedim
<enkidux> http://sflphone.org/download/stable-release
<enkidux> bu kaynağa göre mi
<genc> bunu normalde kullanıyordum
<enkidux> bu kaynak resmi kaynağı ve 10.12 destekleniyor sorun olmaması lazım
<enkidux> ppanın anahtarını ayrı menüde vermişler, gözden kaçırmamak lazım
<genc> anahtarı kontrol ettim
<genc> kaldırdım tekrar ekledim
<enkidux> sudo apt-get clean çek bi temizlik yap
<genc> tweakla apt ve yazılım merkezini temizledim
<genc> repo da bir sorun var sanırım
<enkidux> genelde repodan kaynaklı sorunlardan kaynaklı olur bunlar.
<genc> kaynak koddan kurulum nasıl deneriz
<ogny> slm
<genc> as
<enkidux> gnome mu kde mi kullanıyorsun
<ogny> Conqueror: orda misin?
<enkidux> ogny : a.s
<genc> gnome
<ogny> eyv.
<Conqueror> ogny, evet
<ogny> Conqueror: hoca benim laptop bim'den
<ogny> bahsetmisimdir, asus k52f
<ogny> ebay'den ram'im geldi
<ogny> taktim 6gb oldu canavar
<ogny> :)
<Conqueror> yok bahsetmedin
<ogny> 2gb'ydi agliyordu alet
<Conqueror> hayırlı olsun abi
<enkidux> genc : gnome için olanı indir
<ogny> Conqueror: gez abi ebay'den al
<ogny> hallet surunme hic
<ogny> ucuz baya
<Conqueror> ddr3 mü?
<ogny> he
<Conqueror> ne kadara aldın?
<ogny> 28$+8$kargo
<ogny> ama tr'de muadilini bulamadim
<ogny> sagda solda cikma vardir da
<ogny> 0 internette satis yapan bulamadim
<ogny> abd'den geldi la
<ogny> hatta usenmiyim
<ogny> gidip adama tesekkur edeyim
<ogny> saticiya
<Conqueror> 50 lira civarında tr'de
<Conqueror> ebay'da aynıdır sanırım
<ogny> abi
<ogny> k52f uyumlu olmasi icin
<ogny> o ara aranirken
<ogny> tum detaylara bakmistim
<enkidux> genc : gnome için olan kodu istediğin bir dizine indirip aç ve şu dediklerini yap :   # Go to the root of the gnome client directory
<enkidux>     cd gnome
<enkidux>     ./autogen.sh
<enkidux>     ./configure
<enkidux>     make && sudo make install
<enkidux> cd gnome demiş buraya senin indirip açtığın dizini gir
<ozcanesen>  /tmp dizinini hdd yerine bellek üzerine bağlamak mantıklı mı?
<enkidux> ozcanesen : http://www.cozumpark.com/forums/thread/338334.aspx
<genc> ppa kurullum da hatalı olduğunu soylüyor
<genc> gnome icin stabil ppa ekledim
<genc> kurdu
<enkidux> halloldu yani
<genc> evet
<enkidux> haydi geçmiş olsun :)
<enkidux> sip servisi mi clienti mi bu
<enkidux> nasıl iyi mi
<genc> cleent
<enkidux> poivy den iyi mi
<enkidux> yate vardı bir de sanırsam
<genc> poivy servis salayıcı
<genc> yate dekullanıyorum
<enkidux> anladım
<genc> poivy operator
<genc> sip hizmet veren
<genc> borusan superonline gibi
<genc> sflphone mail programımla eşleşiyor
<genc> ondan tercehim
<enkidux> yateden daha mı yetenekli
<genc> yate empathy linphone ekiga hepsini kullanıyorum
<genc> rehber eşleşmez yate de
<ogny> Kartagis: hoca slm
<ogny> sen bu hackintosh macerasindan niye vazcaymistin
<Conqueror> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=kvr667d2s5%2F2g&_sop=15
<Conqueror> ogny, en ucuzu 25 $
<Conqueror> :D
<Conqueror> TR'den al dahai yi garantili marantili
<ogny> tr'de bulabilion mu
<Conqueror> evet
<ogny> sorun yok o zaman agam
<ogny> hc
<Conqueror> ogny, yarın iş yok dimi :D
<ogny> eh..
<Conqueror> eh ne demek yahu?
<Conqueror> bool'dur bu durum
<Conqueror> ya vardır ya yoktur
<Conqueror> şödingenin kedisi gibi değil yani
<ogny> bu kanalda bu saatte
<ogny> konusamam
<ogny> otosansur rulz
<Conqueror> hahaha
<Conqueror> ben hiç sansür filan görmedim :P
<ogny> otosansur la
<ogny> bot loglari google'a veriyor
<Conqueror> link?
<ogny> ubuntulog: ajan provakator
<genc> ubuntuya lafyok
<genc> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/08/%23ubuntu-tr.txt
<Conqueror> heheh
<genc> günlük olarak loglara bakabilir siniz
<Conqueror> ogny, gel içini özele dök
<ogny> ha yok tabi la
<ogny> pardon
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-09
<murat> slmlr
<murat> 32bıtlık pc ye sanal makınede 64 luk ıso kurulurmu
<fnoyanisi> slm
<haanzala> ulen kımının nınja pengueni kımının korsan benguenı var
<haanzala> bız daha kendımıze bır penguen bulamadık gıttı
<Galatasaray> ?
<Galatasaray> yardım lazım mı
<haanzala> he
<haanzala> astronot  penguen varmı,
<haanzala> yada kaleci penguen
<haanzala> mesala arkasındakı skor borddada 6-0 yazsın
<Galatasaray> şöyle mi http://imgim.com/320incie6712670.jpg
<haanzala> bu fb ye de bir 6-0 yenıldık adamlar o kadar laf dedıkı
<haanzala> kendı kendımıze bıle takılıor olduk
<haanzala> yok abı
<haanzala> bence su taraftarların ustunu yırttıkları göruntu olsa daha ıydi
<haanzala> ubuntunun javası sorunlumu acaba
<haanzala> https://apps.facebook.com/kingdomsofcamelot/?s=389
<haanzala> bu sayfayı acamıyorum
<haanzala> bırı yardım etsın su wınden kurtulam yaw
<haanzala> dıukkanı bı bassalar habı yutacaz korsan yazılımda
<Galatasaray> http://wiki.ubuntu-tr.net
<haanzala> yabtık olmadı
<haanzala> genc dıye bır arkadas teamwıewerle baglantı,
<haanzala> sende hersey yuklu dedı
<haanzala> ama gene olmadı
<Galatasaray> olmayan nedir
<haanzala> facedeki javalı oyunların hıç bırı acılmıyo
<Galatasaray> şu yukardaki mi açılmayan
<haanzala> evet
<haanzala> ama genc  in kendısı giriyo
<haanzala> kendı pc sınn göruntusunu attı
<Galatasaray> firefox mu kullanıyorsun
<haanzala> evet
<haanzala> k bakma gec cevap verdım
<haanzala> burda bi dövuş aralamak durumunda aldıkta
<Galatasaray> başka browser dene
<Galatasaray> chromium gibi
<haanzala> cronyumda greasmonkey calışmıyoki
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<fnoyanisi> selam ElixirVitea
<command> yakarım
<ElixirVitae> o/ ogny!
<ogny> mrb
<banlieue> altyazıyla videoyu hangi programla birleştirebilirim? flv uzantılı görüntü dosyası..
<ozcanesen> banlieue, http://ffmpeg.org/trac/ffmpeg/wiki/How%20to%20burn%20subtitles%20into%20the%20video
<banlieue> ffmpeg -i LaurentLouis.flv -vf subtitles=LaurentLouis.srt LaurentLouis1
<banlieue> ffmpeg version 0.8.5-4:0.8.5-0ubuntu0.12.04.1, Copyright (c) 2000-2012 the Libav developers
<banlieue>   built on Jan 24 2013 18:03:14 with gcc 4.6.3
<banlieue> *** THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED ***
<banlieue> This program is only provided for compatibility and will be removed in a future release. Please use avconv instead.
<banlieue> LaurentLouis.flv: No such file or directory
<banlieue> böyle bir hata veriyor
<banlieue> ozcanesen:
<banlieue> hatanın çözümünü biliyor musun?
<ozcanesen> -i flv dosya.flv
<ozcanesen> denesene bir de
<banlieue> -bash: flv: komut yok
<ozcanesen> yok
<ozcanesen> ffmpeg -i flv LaurentLouis.flv -vf subtitles=LaurentLouis.srt LaurentLouis1
<banlieue> aynı
<ozcanesen> ama hata mesajı dosya yok diyor?
<banlieue> flv: No such file or directory
<ozcanesen> yok senin yaptığın
<ozcanesen> ilk yaptığın halinde
<ozcanesen>  LaurentLouis.flv: No such file or directory
<enkidux> s.a
<banlieue> anlamadım
<ozcanesen> yani senin çevirmek istediğin dosyayı bulamıyor
<banlieue> evet
<banlieue> problem  o
<banlieue> ama nasıl bulacak bilmiyorum
<banlieue> videolar klasörüne attım oradan belki bulur diye ama
<banlieue> tırt
<ozcanesen> programı da videolar dizininde çalıştır o zaman
<ozcanesen> cd ~/Videolar
<ozcanesen> ffmpeg....
<banlieue> No such filter: 'subtitles'
<banlieue> y
<banlieue> yüklemem gereken bir şey olabilir mi acep
<ozcanesen> bir sn bir flv bulup deneyeyim
<banlieue> No such filter: 'subtitles'
<banlieue> Error opening filters!
<banlieue> videoyu algılar ozcanesen
<banlieue> algılıyor yani
<banlieue> sorun subtitles kısmında gibi geliyor bana
<ozcanesen> bir saniye evet bende de aynısı oldu
<ozcanesen> banlieue, ffmpeg ile yapamadım ama başka bir programla yaptım
<ozcanesen> mencoder kur önce ffmpeg'i silip
<banlieue> göndert gelsin hacı
<banlieue> ozcanesen: silmek başıma ne gibi bela açar?
<ozcanesen> program sileceksin yani bela açmaz bence
<ozcanesen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1630958/
<ozcanesen> sonra şu komutla çevirdim
<banlieue> ama benim yazı tipini filan da seçmem lazım yav
<banlieue> arıza çıkaracak bu olaylar hep
<ozcanesen> o zaman avidemux gibi komple video düzenleme araçlarından birini kullansan daha kolay olur
<banlieue> eyvallah
<banlieue> ozcanesen: font dosyaları nerdedir bu avidemux'de
<ozcanesen> bir saniye kurayım
<ozcanesen> http://www.afterdawn.com/guides/archive/how_to_use_jubler_and_avidemux_to_create_and_add_subtitles_to_your_videos_page_3.cfm
<banlieue> ozcanesen: bende ttf dosyası yoh ki
<ozcanesen> ttf fontların formatı?
<ozcanesen> sende ne dosyası var
<banlieue> ozcanesen: ttf dosyalarını buldum da sallamıyor
<banlieue> hiçbirini tanımadı
<banlieue> lanet
<ozcanesen> hata mesajı varsa ararız buluruz
<banlieue> genişlik 8'in katı değil diyor
<banlieue> ne için söylüyor bunu onu anlamadım
<ozcanesen> yazı boyutu için olabilir
<Conqueror> !beer me "tuborg, malt"
<genc> efes dark içilir icilecekse
<Conqueror> ne efes dark'ı ya
<Conqueror> ben bira'yı arpa çayı olarak tanımlıyorum
<Conqueror> efes'de arasıra harbiden öyle oluyor
<Conqueror> bozuk geliyor tadı
<Conqueror> tuborg malt iyidir
<genc> alkol oranı yüksek koyu kıvamlı bira tercihim
<genc> gerisi buzlu arpa cayı
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-10
<murat> slmlr
<murat> wıkıde d programlama dılı ıle ıgılı sorun cozuldu diyo
<murat> amaa orda anlatılanları yabıyoz calışmıyo
<murat> wıkıde d programlama dılı ıle ıgılı sorun cozuldu diyo
<murat> amaa orda anlatılanları yabıyoz calışmıyo
<turgay> selam
<turgay> ubuntu depolarında paketözet ve açıklama kısımları neden Türkçe içerikle sunulmaz ?
<ElixirVitae> Çeviren yok, turgay.
<turgay> ElixirVitae: biraz el atılsa zaten dizeler genelde sabit
<ErtanERBEK> Merhabalar,
<genc> as
<ErtanERBEK> Şifrelenmiş ubuntu ev dizinni, dizini silip yedekten taşımadan nasıl kaldırabilirim
<ErtanERBEK> bu konuda bir bilgisi olan var mı ?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-02-06
<irctc540> S.a iyi geceler herkese
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2014-02-07
<ElixirVitae> http://enveraltin.com/sunumlar/linuxnasilsavunulmaz.pdf
<ogny> guzel yazmis adam
<lessent> iyi akşamlar..
#ubuntu-tr 2014-02-08
<Galatasaray> kanalda olan var mı?
<Galatasaray> kimse yok mu
<Galatasaray> beyler?
<Galatasaray> kimse yok mu?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-02-09
<locodir-user> merhabalar
<Caglar> selam olsun
<gokko> selam yakisiklilar
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<ElixirVitae> Bu akşamki kalabalığımızı neye borçluyuz?
<gokko> ben geyik yaparim diye girdim
<ElixirVitae> Yanlış gelmişsin gokko.
<gokko> nedenki
<gokko> ciktim ya ben yanlislikla :)
<gokko> ElixirVitae: yoksa burada sadece seviyeli ubuntu sohbetlerimi yapiliyor
<ElixirVitae> Hem de ne biçim.
<gokko> belgeyle gelirim
<gokko> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/10/13/%23ubuntu-tr.txt
<gokko> zamaninda geyik yapmisim burada
<ElixirVitae> Ahayt, ben bile varım.
<ElixirVitae> Selamlar, sabahlar.
<gokko> hangisi
<gokko> cok nick degistiriyonuz siz
<gokko> ben tanimiyorum sonra
<gokko> 2003'ten beri degismeyen marka gokko
<gokko> ahow
<gokko> gordum
<gokko> slm yazmissin
<gokko> slm'den cikaramma tabi 1-2 sene gecmis aradan
<gokko> ubuntunun en cok nesini seviyorum biliyormusunuz kanal sakinleri?
<gokko> arkadas kimse konusmuyo ya
<gokko> organik bot dolu
#ubuntu-tr 2015-02-04
<gulle> arkadaşlar kdesu nasıl kuruyoruz
<cmdexe> sa
#ubuntu-tr 2015-02-06
<cengizalcan> Arkadaşlar merhaba
<cengizalcan> ubuntu-tr.net e "cengizalcan" adında üyelik oluşturdum
<cengizalcan> ne zaman onaylanır üyeliğim
<cengizalcan> bilgisi olan var mı ?
<ananbot> cengizalcan: loglara baktim senin icin, var, bilgisi, olan diye aradim, cengizalcan'in anasi bilir diye not dusulmus... malesef. xdxd
<cengizalcan> Bu söylemleriniz beni ırgalamaz
<cengizalcan> Eminim yaşınız çok küçük
<Kartagis> cengizalcan: heartsmagic'e f0und ile mesaj gönder
<cengizalcan> hemen gönderiyorum
<cengizalcan> Teşekkürler
<cmdexe> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2015-02-07
<Eray> Merhaba, indirdiğim dosyalarda varsayılan olarak -rw-r----- izni atıyor. Apache'de bu yüzden resimlerde 403 hatası alıyorum. Her yeni dosya için `chmod` kullanmak zorunda kalıyorum. İzni direk klasörden alabileceğim bir yol var mı acaba ?
<ananbot> Eray:  ya acaba, hatası, yol gibisinden soru mu olur allasen anan bile boyle sormuyordu  xdxd
<cmdexe> melaba
#ubuntu-tr 2015-02-08
<slarikan> slm
<korst3n> selam xewaller keyifler nasil?
<ananbot> korst3n: pazarda anana da oyle sormuslardi xdxd
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-08
<damascene> http://www.gulsahkose.com/2016/02/academic-informatic-conference-2016.html
<f0und> Title: Gülşah KÖSE: Academic Informatic Conference 2016 (at www.gulsahkose.com)
<onur_> selam
<damascene> onur_, selam
<onur__> kimse yokmu kanalda
<Kartagis> var
<onur__> kartagis sende olmasan var ya kanalk ölü :D
<onur__> bir şey soracaktım ben
<onur__> linux 32 bit 64bit var ya linux için yapılan programlar 32bit için ayrı 64 bit için ayrımı yapılıyor
<onur__> yani linuz için yapılan programların hem 32 bit hem 64 bit için çıkartıyorlar mı
<Kartagis> evet
<onur__> windowsta yokta merak ettim
<onur__> o yüzden windowsta genelde 32 bit kuruyorlar
<onur__> benim bu pc 64 bit kaldırırmı acaba
<onur__> bilgisayarımın özelliklerine nasıl bakarım linuxta bulamadım sağ tıklıyom bilgisayarıma özellikler var ama göstermiyor
<damascene> lshw -short
<damascene> sudo lshw -short
<onur__>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14992870/ sistemim bu buna 64 bit kurulur mu destekliyormu acaba
<f0und> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<damascene> cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep "clflush size"
<onur__> o ne ya
<onur__> sistemime baktın mı 64 bit destekliyormu kurulurmu
<damascene> onur__, if you get "clflush size	: 64" then your system supports 64 bit system. I think it support 64 as it's dual core but just to make sure
<onur__> Kartagis: burdamısın
<Kartagis> evet
<onur__> onur__:  d
<onur__> he
<onur__> benim pc özelliklerine baktın mı
<onur__> 64 bit destekliyormu
<Kartagis> cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep "clflush size"
<onur__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14992870/ burda var
<f0und> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Kartagis> 64 çıkarsa destekliyordur
<onur__> clflush size	: 64 yazdı
<onur__> manjaro kd 64 bit sürümünü indiriyorum şuan
<onur__> kde
<Kartagis> o zaman destekliyor
<onur__> iyi ya ben linuxmint 32 bit kurdum
<onur__> 64 bit kurmam daha iyi olur demi
<onur__> yeniden kurulum yapayım ona göre 64 kurayım
<onur__> 64 bit daha iyi çalışıyor diyorlar
<Guest45657> selam
<Guest45657> helllo
<Guest45657> yaşayan varmı
<kal-el> hayattayım
<Guest45657> helal
<Guest45657> kali-linuxmu kullanıyorsun hacı
<kal-el> kral stüdyo kullanıyorum
<Guest45657> helalll
<Guest45657> yola bi müzik
<kal-el> :)
<Guest45657> ubuntu efsane be
<Guest45657> yemın edıyorum ss alıp gruba attınca millet hacker sanıyor
<Guest45657> 1-2 gün önce program yüklerken terminalı cektım
<Guest45657> millete nasayı hacklıyorum dıye paylastım
<Guest45657> herkes yedı adASD:as
<kal-el> insanları çok önemseme sev yeter
<mrs4ndwich> kardeşim benim bir site var sence içerik nasıl bı bakarmısın
<kal-el> eyv
<mrs4ndwich> sen kimle konusuyorsun patron
<ekselans6767> s.a
<nusret> merhaba millet. naslsınız
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-09
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> RAM'in CAS Latency degerini nereden gorebilirim
<damascene> fnoyanisi, belki http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/92037/how-to-view-rams-spd-timings-table
<f0und> Title: linux mint - How to view RAM's SPD / timings table? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<fnoyanisi> tesekkurler
<fnoyanisi> dmidecode komutu ile part number a bakip netten arastirdim, cikti
<fnoyanisi> sanirim linux ta da var komut, Alan Cox yazmis programi :P
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis selam
<Kartagis> selam.
<onur_> selam millet
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<hwpplayer1> nasılsınız nasıl gidiyor
<hwpplayer1> hadi görüşmek üzere
<hwpplayer1> buraları sahipsiz sanmayın :)
<hwpplayer1> #ubuntu kanalına da bekleriz :)
<hwpplayer1> sudo shutdown -h -P now
<himynameispaul> hi
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-10
<camako> selamlar herkese
<damascene> Ubuntu yeni indir sayfası ve yeni 'flavors' sayfası https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-gnome/2016-February/003722.html
<f0und> 'Title:  New Ubuntu Flavours download page\n    (at lists.ubuntu.com)'
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-11
<hwpplayer1> Selam arkadaşlar
<damascene> Selam hwpplayer1
<onur_> selam arkadaşlar
<onur_> nasılsınız
<damascene> selam onur_ iyiyiz, siz nasılsınız
<onur_> iyiyim sağol damascene
<onur_> linuxmint son sürüm kde varmı ben göremedim mate ve cinnamon var
<damascene> http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php KDE var
<f0und> Title: Download - Linux Mint (at www.linuxmint.com)
<guest12324234> selam kanalda kimse var mı?
<damascene> TTNET ADSL'de 00.00-06.00 ARASI AKK'SİZ mi acaba? (adil kullanım kotası)
<Mavrikant> damascene, hiç duymadım öyle bir şey
<damascene> tamam, http://forum.donanimhaber.com/m_88306750/tm.htm den duydum
<damascene> ama o fiber sanırım
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-12
<onur_> selam
<NedStark> selam
<Kartagis> selam
<irctc525> selam
<irctc525> küçük bir sorunum var acaba yardımcı olabilecek var mı?
<irctc525> küçük bir hoparlörüm var bluetoothle bağlanmaya çalıştığım zaman şu hatayı veriyor ''Bağlantı Başarısız: DBusFailedError: No such file or directory''
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-14
<Galatasaray> uyanık olan?
<damascene> Gnome kullanan var mı. bu çalışmıyor https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/26/islamic-datetime-functions/
<f0und> Title: Islamic date/time functions - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<damascene> GNOME Shell 3.16.4
<Galatasaray> kimse var mı?
<Galatasaray> Bir kere de şu kanalda birileri olsun şurada bir şeyler yazıldığını göreyim. Hepiniz mi botsunuz anlamadım ki.
#ubuntu-tr 2017-02-07
<omery> merhaba arkadaşlar
<omery> debian kurulu makinaya root olarak direk login olamıyorum önce user ile girip su komutu ile root olabiliyorum. direk root olarak login olabilmek için ne yapabilirim acaba
<omery> https://linuxconfig.org/enable-ssh-root-login-on-debian-linux-server burda anlatım varmış
<f0und> Title: Enable SSH root login on Debian Linux Server - LinuxConfig.org (at linuxconfig.org)
<manapot> selam arkadaşlar, grafik programlarıyla haşır neşir olanlar varsa bir yardım isteyeceğim.
#ubuntu-tr 2017-02-09
<debrisrat> Aranel,
<debrisrat> merhaba
<debrisrat> herkese
<debrisrat> Aranel,
<manapot> merhaba
<manapot> @debrisrat, nasılsın
#ubuntu-tr 2017-02-10
<command> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2017-02-11
<merakli> steam yükledim fakat oyunu açamadım ne yaptıysam
#ubuntu-tr 2018-02-09
<jpjohn-> (_)                                               | |
<jpjohn-> _ _ __ ___   ___ _   _ _ __   ___ _ __ _ __   ___| |_ ___   ___  _ __ __ _
<jpjohn-> | | '__/ __| / __| | | | '_ \ / _ \ '__| '_ \ / _ \ __/ __| / _ \| '__/ _` |
<jpjohn-> | | | | (__ _\__ \ |_| | |_) |  __/ |  | | | |  __/ |_\__ \| (_) | | | (_| |
<jpjohn-> |_|_|  \___(_)___/\__,_| .__/ \___|_|  |_| |_|\___|\__|___(_)___/|_|  \__, |
<jpjohn-> | |                                             __/ |
<jpjohn-> |_|                                            |___/
<jpjohn-> Aranel mynickname ujjain- ubuntulog f0und az aykut sha-2
#ubuntu-tr 2019-02-09
<LinuxTabletUser> !usb
<LinuxTabletUser> usb :-)
